# Want to WIN a Thailand betta, all expenses PAID?



## KadenJames

:-D

I've been coordinating with Indjo a bit and brainstorming. There is a _possibility_ (okay, more than likely a *definitely*) that there is going to be a contest of some sort in the near future, in which everyone can participate and* everyone* has a shot at winning a betta fish *of your choice. *There may or may not be a price limit set of *$30, excluding shipping costs. *This means that the winner of the contest will be able to purchase a $30 (or less) fish of their choice, and importation / Express shipping costs will be *taken care of*. Of course, you have the option of ordering a betta within the country as well.

This is just a sneak-peek, so keep your eyes peeled for more info to come! 

Now, tell me, how many of you would actually participate in this contest?


----------



## tpocicat

I'd love it---OK what's the catch keeps popping into my head.


----------



## KadenJames

No catch. Winning the contest is the only thing you must do. =P


----------



## Mo

How do you win?


----------



## KadenJames

The contest rules and instructions will be released in due time.  Still in progress.


----------



## tpocicat

Can't wait!


----------



## Sena Hansler

-gasp - DEFINITELY!!! xDD


----------



## Luimeril

.3. i'd love to.... i like the sound of this contest. :V


----------



## Laki

Oh my.. I've been thinking about moar bettas!! lol
If the expenses were paid I could easily go get a temp set-up


----------



## lilyth88

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bethydan

Would I ever.


----------



## Pitluvs

I would! And if I won, I would totally accept a Betta from my local breeder ($35 with shipping) rather than a Thailand Betta ($80 with shipping) just to make it easier on those offering lol


----------



## Mo

Can you win a Betta from Malaysia too?


----------



## vilmarisv

This is a good idea. 
It would really depends on the rules and conditions... but I would love to see something like this happening.


----------



## jase

Imao at the cost of shipping it to New Zealand.................probably cost more than the fish it self 

yeah contests


----------



## greenfishfl

totallt in I need another betta


----------



## ZackyBear

Ooooh this makes me squeal with excitement! I'm already impatient to see what you've cooked up 

Participate? I shall!


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'd love to.


----------



## surprize30

heck yeah (swag swag)


----------



## Cattitude

Sure, as long as the contest is worldwide and not "USA only".


----------



## Sena Hansler

Agreed!


----------



## Ramble

Sorry, I may be a bit slow...so is the contest for winning the shipping cost of the betta? It sounds like we would pay for a fish, and win free shipping, yes?


----------



## Sena Hansler

I believe so


----------



## tpocicat

KadenJames said:


> :-D
> 
> I've been coordinating with Indjo a bit and brainstorming. There is a _possibility_ (okay, more than likely a *definitely*) that there is going to be a contest of some sort in the near future, in which everyone can participate and* everyone* has a shot at winning a betta fish *of your choice. *There may or may not be a price limit set of *$30, excluding shipping costs. *This means that the winner of the contest will be able to purchase a $30 (or less) fish of their choice, and importation / Express shipping costs will be *taken care of*. Of course, you have the option of ordering a betta within the country as well.
> 
> This is just a sneak-peek, so keep your eyes peeled for more info to come!
> 
> Now, tell me, how many of you would actually participate in this contest?


 Looks to me that everything will be covered unless the betta is more than $30.


----------



## BeckyFish97

OOPS!!!I clicked maybe instead of definitley by accident!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

-gasp!-


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL it was an accident, eve sat on the computer...literally


----------



## lexylex0526

I would love to!


----------



## broncosfan84

*betta contest*

I would love to win a betta w/shipping.  Just what I need another betta:roll:


----------



## Bettas Rule

I would love to win more bettas.


----------



## Junglist




----------



## copperarabian

Yes, I would absolutely do this contest even if it's something I suck at XD


----------



## broncosfan84

Beautiful betta in your avatar copperarabian


----------



## Laki

Okay, my question: how will the finds be handled? There are people here from Canada, USA, Australia and the UK and even Asia.


----------



## Tikibirds

I'm in. I'd love a betta from Thailand


----------



## KadenJames

The winner of the contest will find the Betta they want (the price of the fish cannot exceed $30, if it requires bidding I will bid on my account ONLY UP TO $30) I will close out the auction and give the seller my payment information, and I will have them ship it to your transhipper. I will then contact the transhipper in your area and coordinate your address again, and I will pay shipping from the transhipper to your front door. So again, your spending limit on a fish is $30, and shipping/importation costs will be taken care of by me. This is for all members in all countries, AS LONG AS the breeder of the fish is able to ship to your country. 



Once more, 

What you pay - $0
What I pay- price of fish + importation fee + shipping from transhipper to you + heat packs / cold packs as needed.


For those of you who are skeptical of me, this is not a scam or some joke. It's my way of being a generous individual, and let's me give back to the Betta-crazy community. Also keep in mind that this contest will be 100% optional, you don't have to enter if you don't want to.


----------



## bettafish15

Well, I know that JUST transhipping fees for Canada are $90. Are you sure you know what you're getting into? :/


----------



## Twilight Storm

Put me in the contest please. (When you have the details done) 

That's very sweet of you


----------



## Laki

I would probably find one within Canada just to be kind  (does that put me up a peg? lol)


----------



## Twilight Storm

I don't know if this would interest anyone, or even if you, KadenJames would wish to offer this, but If someone didn't want a fish would you be willing to offer a membership to the IBC? Memberships can be as low as $20 a year. (Black and white electronic Flare!)

The fees are slightly different depending on where you are from if you want color paper issues of Flare! mailed to you. It might even be an option for people unable to get fish shipped to them due to restrictions of their country.

It would be something I would even be more interested in, and would save you money, and give access to more knowledge about the fish we all love. 

Just thought I would toss the idea to you.  

Link to check out membership fees for the IBC if it is something you might consider:
http://ibcbettas.org/en/ibc-membership-information

Best wishes


----------



## tolkiennerd

sounds interesting. never one to trun down the chance of a free fish


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Definitely in!


----------



## copperarabian

broncosfan84 said:


> Beautiful betta in your avatar copperarabian


Thankyou, that's a photo of Asgard when I first brought him home and he was tiny XD


----------



## broncosfan84

*Avatar*



copperarabian said:


> Thankyou, that's a photo of Asgard when I first brought him home and he was tiny XD


 What color is he?


----------



## Enkil

Would definitely be interested. Most likely the only way I'd get one right now. XD


----------



## BeckyFish97

I don't mean to rain on anyones parade, and I am interested in the competition but does it not seem a little unfair for KadenJames to pay the whole of the fish price + shipping?Surely there could be some way for us to chip in?


----------



## Bombalurina

I know shipping to Australia is pretty hefty, so I'd pay the shipping myself.


----------



## copperarabian

broncosfan84 said:


> What color is he?


He's a blue dragon fire


----------



## True Indigo

I'm definitely in. Being a college student, it's difficult to spend that kind of money on a fish. I'd be more than happy to go ahead with it though.

Also, as for helping out. I support the idea, however, I really don't have the funds unless we all pitch in a little amount.


----------



## KadenJames

There have been a few concerns brought to my attention, and it compelled me to ask all of you this question-

*Would you rather have a contest, or a raffle?*
A contest would be more likely to leave members upset, causing unnecessary drama on this forum. A raffle, completely at random, is less likely to cause such issues.

*What do YOU think? Contest or raffle?*


----------



## lilyth88

raffle


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Oh man id love to try. I'm downgrading in tanks lately but an all paid betta would be worth stalling that


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Well, I guess my opinion depends on what the conest would be.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Id rather have a contest but I guess that's because if I lost id rather lose to some one else's effort, not luck.


----------



## True Indigo

I think a raffle would be good and that everyone got a random chance. That way it'd be fair 100%. Maybe if you were to put in all the names of the people who said they want to be included and then pick them out of a hat to be simple. Or just number us and use http://www.random.org/ and the first one to appear TWICE in the random number generator, wins. Up to you, really. I think a raffle would just be overall fair.


----------



## Twilight Storm

A raffle sounds good to me.


----------



## Ramble

I thinK a raffle is probably the fairest way. Then, as you said, some folks will not feel others had an unfair advantage somehow )whether or not it was true, people get suspicious in contests...heh)


----------



## sparkyjoe

I'm interested, but will see how this develops before committing to anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeckyFish97

I have to say I think the raffle idea is best because (and I'm not saying this would happen) then nobody could say it was rigged etc (like I say, I doubt it would happen on here of all places)


----------



## shadowpony

Where can I sign up? I think a contest, mainly because my skills need to be tested. But I'd hate drama :/


----------



## lvandert

oOO! a raffle would be great.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Raffles are good because everyone has a fair chance, but then again, I'd rather lose to someone's skills than someone's luck. If it were to be a contest, I'm really not sure what it would be about? Photography? Writing? Everyone has their strengths, and in a forum devoted to fishkeeping, you're going to have a lot of different variation in ability. To be fair, a raffle would be best. And you also wouldn't have to deal with a second place winner like a contest might have.


----------



## dbooknook

If I would have room for a fish I would love to participate....but I don't.


----------



## kfryman

Raffle is the fairest, some don't have excellent cameras or writing abilities while others rock at it. Also some people could base a contest off who they know more rather than a random person. Also the persons tastes in things, they might not like a style of writing or drawing that was used.The most fair way would be a raffle as it is COMPLETELY random no benefits.


----------



## bahamut285

I agree with a raffle *goes to calculate odds*


----------



## Laki

Raffle would be fairest. Like someone said, not everybody has Nikon fancy-pants cameras!! lol


----------



## catlantic

i think a raffle is better...esp. for those who are good at nothing,like me.


----------



## Enkil

I think a raffle would be best as well. Contests are too iffy in my opinion. I'm a novelist and poet, so I do writing contests a lot. I have no artistic talent when it comes to drawing anything but scenery and my camera is good, but not that good. A raffle seems fair to me as everyone would have the same chance at winning.


----------



## Pewmew

raffle sounds more fair


----------



## KadenJames

Alright, awesome guys, we're getting closer. =D

So, a raffle. I like the suggestion of using Random.com, and giving everyone a number and the first person who's number appears twice wins.

Or, we could do more than one round, and say the first 5 people who's numbers come up will go to the "finals," then I'd give everyone a new number and do it again?

Or am I just confusing the doodoo out of all of you? xD


----------



## True Indigo

I think the latter would confuse things and put people on edge about winning. It'd lead to heavier feelings of disappointment especially after making it to the finals. Better to keep it simple. What you could do, is make it so the person wins the number THREE times first instead of simply twice. But you only mention the winner so as not to make people feel that "Damn so close!" feel. Hahaha.

Keep it simple. In my experience as someone who helps organize raffles at my local university for programs, the more complicated a raffle, the worse the results and feelings. Keeping it simple usually works the best.


----------



## Spazzfish

Im excited!!! Even though I wont win (I never do) but I will still try anyways  im hopeing to start breeding soon and need to start looking for fish


----------



## shadowpony

I like the first idea. Maybe you could give free numbers and then the next number is $2, the next is $3,and so on. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## KadenJames

shadowpony said:


> I like the first idea. Maybe you could give free numbers and then the next number is $2, the next is $3,and so on. That would be pretty cool.



That's a clever idea, but there is a large scale of different age groups here, and not everyone can afford to pay $2 for a virtual ticket. I want it to be as fair as possible for every member here, so everyone will get one number. =)


----------



## True Indigo

Love the sounds of this more and more. I'm happy you're taking everyone into consideration like that.


----------



## shadowpony

Yeah your right. I was just spouting off anything that came into my head


----------



## thekoimaiden

I think Indigo has a great point. The more complex we make this, this more emotions have a chance to boil over. I know the excitement of making it into the final "round" would be very high, but the downfall would also be steep. One round. You know your odds won't be great, so you won't get your hopes up. And you can be REALLY excited when you win. :-D

I don't think I've gotten a chance to thank you for putting this together, Kaiden. So thank you. You're putting in a lot of effort for a complete stranger.


----------



## KadenJames

I love the thought of making someone so excited you couldn't slap the grin off their face. I also know how exciting it is to get a top of the line fish imported. Just makes me excited all together.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

I'm excited so much for this. I hope I win but, I know small odds so I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

One round would be best I think c:


----------



## lilyrazen

I think that sounds alright, either way.


----------



## kfryman

Having a number being drawn 3 times will take forever lol, Either just once or twice seems better. Once it wouldn't take long at all, twice might take longer depending how long it takes to keep doing the raffle.

Seems so baron to do this as it really does cost a lot of money to ship from Thailand.


----------



## myfishjayne

A raffle would be awesome. 
I'm in! 

Like many other people here, I'd love to pitch in some money, however I don't have the ability to do so. 
I would *love* another betta. <3


----------



## broncosfan84

A raffle would be great.


----------



## Sena Hansler

If it were a contest it would have to have something to show someone's strong suites, however, some people cannot do photography, some people cannot draw, some people cannot spell... So a raffle IMO would be a lot better because it won't single out a specific grouping.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I agree with sena


----------



## Cinderwolf

Oh boy that does sound exciting I guess I am in , even thoguht I dont reallly want another tank set up LOL mayb eif I won I'd divie the 6 gal haha.


----------



## Wolfie305

If its going to be a raffle there should definitely be a limit on member status to avoid people making new accounts and entering themselves more than once.

Maybe in order to have your name in, you have to be a member for a month long or have 100+ posts or something to that effect?


----------



## shadowpony

I just want to say your amazing. I mean, your going through the effort of a contest, just so you can spend some moola on someone else's fish. Wow.

Wolfie: Umm... I like that idea but in the same way, what about us one account only newbies? Unless I post like CRAZY I'd never make it.


----------



## baileyellicott

wolfie you brought up a good point but i just joined yesterday (forgot the password to my old account and had to make a new one, i was having a fish crisis  ) and then i wouldnt be able to do it, and im sure there are other members in similar positions


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hmm so how would we make it so people cannot do that? Computer I.P address?


----------



## Wolfie305

Well, those were only suggestions, but when is the raffle happening? 

Having been on internet forums since I was just 10 years old (now 23), I've seen lots of bad/unfair stuff happen. While I'm in no way implying the intentions of any "newbies" here (I'm still new myself), there are often times where people will only join a forum for the sake of a contest or what-have-you and then never show their face around the forum again once they win or lose. Makes it slightly unfair to the people who have dedicated months or years to said forums. Not to mention people making multiple accounts and winning that way.

That's why I like the idea of having a slight requirement before joining. Depending on when the raffle is supposed to start, anyone who truly just joined this forum for the sake of betta fish ownership and to be a part of the community should be able to stick around and make a certain number of posts before the raffle starts? I feel like anyone who is just here for the contest won't want to waste their time or they'll just forget, therefore, never entering.

Of course, I could just be overthinking here and making things over complicated xD!!! 

IP address thing could work, but a mod/admin might have to get involved to do that.


----------



## Sena Hansler

true. Well, for some of the new people, maybe they should make 50-100 posts or something? I mean you cannot use the classified section without 500 posts. This stops those "I use every classified ad place to place my spam" people :roll:


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

We can limit it to people who joined before this thread was posted if we do it soon c: That's pretty much any user who is over two weeks old, no matter how actively they have posted. That also secures that people didn't make more accounts specifically for this raffle without penalizing the more quiet users. 

Just a suggestion that might be easier then IP addresses and stuff like that [which can hurt people who live together to]


----------



## Sena Hansler

that's a good idea


----------



## Mo

Sena Hansler said:


> true. Well, for some of the new people, maybe they should make 50-100 posts or something? I mean you cannot use the classified section without 500 posts. This stops those "I use every classified ad place to place my spam" people :roll:


It used to only be 100


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> That's a clever idea, but there is a large scale of different age groups here, and not everyone can afford to pay $2 for a virtual ticket. I want it to be as fair as possible for every member here, so everyone will get one number. =)


Yeah, I am too poor to pay for a virtual ticket. :/


----------



## True Indigo

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> We can limit it to people who joined before this thread was posted if we do it soon c: That's pretty much any user who is over two weeks old, no matter how actively they have posted. That also secures that people didn't make more accounts specifically for this raffle without penalizing the more quiet users.
> 
> Just a suggestion that might be easier then IP addresses and stuff like that [which can hurt people who live together to]


I think that sounds a bit fair. I am however, open to hearing other people's views. Wolfie brought up a very important point.


----------



## Twilight Storm

I didn't think of people possibly cheating / making accounts just to be in a drawing. :/ Good point though.... I'd still like to think people are more honest then that, but I know there is always someone...  

People joining before the post was placed up here is probably the most fair.... 

I don't like the "post 50-100 messages to play" idea only because some people just don't talk a lot in forums but read a lot of the posts. I have no idea how many posts I've made. I figure our forum status reflects that somehow?

I DO know on another forum someone was using all the computers at their place of work to enter votes for a contest. In cases like that monitoring IP addresses won't work. They ended up getting 200 employees to vote for them on unique computers. 

On a happier note this thread and KadenJames made me lurk around and drool over some fish on aquabid recently LOL! I won't win, but I can still look! 

The day this was posted I looked on aquabid and there were really no nice looking fish. People put up some new really nice fish though.


----------



## copperarabian

This is going to be exciting, who ever wins is going to be thrilled


----------



## KadenJames

Thank you everyone!
Very, VERY good points made here. I will revise the contest rules and repost them soon. For those of you who entered earlier today, you need to * RE-SUBMIT YOUR ENTRY PM WHEN THE NEW RULES ARE POSTED TO THIS ACCOUNT.* There was a conflict with the BettaRaffle account you sent your PMs to earlier, and I will have you all send the PMs to THIS ACCOUNT INSTEAD. After the new rules have been posted, and you have read them and agree to them, that is.  (So, to make sure we get it, please DISREGARD the post earlier about the contest rules and how to enter. Forget you ever saw it. xD There will be changes made, so everyone who sent a PM earlier are not yet entered.)

Sorry for the mad-dashing, everyone. Can't say I've ever hosted a Betta raffle before, its a little crazy. xD I really do greatly appreciate everyone's support and genius ideas, I literally cannot thank you enough.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Any idea when the rules will be up?


----------



## broncosfan84

I'm so excited. I don't need more bettas, but who ever NEEDS more.  It always go to the petshop for food or whatever and come out with a betta.


----------



## BeckyFish97

broncosfan84 said:


> I'm so excited. I don't need more bettas, but who ever NEEDS more.  It always go to the petshop for food or whatever and come out with a betta.


lol don't we all


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## JKfish

Hey, kaden, this is pretty awesome of you, but like others, I don't think it's fair to make you carry all the weight... What if after the raffle, the person who receives the betta takes a screen pic of the beta on aquabid they want, and another of the actual fish in their tank once the betta is received, and posts them for the forum to see. Then afterwards, you tell us how much you paid, and people pitch in a dollar or two to your PayPal account if they want/ can afford it?


----------



## broncosfan84

That sounds fair.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I agree with that, sounds very fair, I'm skint at the moment but will try my best to pitch in, even if its only a little!!!


----------



## myfishjayne

Sounds fair, but I wouldn't be able to pitch in any.


----------



## True Indigo

I'm in agreement to that. And that way it's fair since it wouldn't seem like there was any foul play involved since the payments would be AFTER the fish was confirmed of being received by the winner. ^_^

Can't wait for the official one!


----------



## xShainax

I wouldn't be able to pitch in, I am poor.


----------



## JKfish

You wouldn't have to pitch in much... not even a dollar if you didn't want to... Even if 15 people were all to donate on average 2 dollars, it'd be enough to pay for a 30 dollar fish, and maybe take a bit of a load off of Kaden's back


----------



## BeckyFish97

If we all stick some money in then to be quite honest we wouldn't be donating much at all, think about it, 25 dollars (including me, I clicked maybe by accident) between 86 people=not very much at all!!!


----------



## JKfish

There are also the transshipper costs and shipping from the transshipper to the person's house. That can add up to some 50 or so dollars, depening on which country the winner is in... that is why I definately think it'd be helpful to pitch in. Covering all those costs can get expensive


----------



## BeckyFish97

Yes, personally I find the uk prices are amazingly low, compared to the $50 in america and australia etc, it cost me £21.00 to get gandalf and lily shipped, it would have been half the price if I didn't buy lily, but I'm glad I bought her!!!


----------



## Gamma

That would be awesome!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Gah, I wish I coudl chip in , but I have no way of doing anything money wise over the internet : 9 no paypal or credit card D:


----------



## BeckyFish97

I wonder when the rules will be up?


----------



## baileyellicott

what if whenever you sent a pm to enter the contest, you had to send a picture of your tank and fish with something to make it unique and prove its you? that way there wont be any repeats!


----------



## myfishjayne

Nice idea, but what if we don't have a tank anymore because, say, our betta fish died? 
Also, if you have many tanks, it's easy to fake.


----------



## baileyellicott

very true. just tossin ideas around


----------



## Lenimph

Count me in


----------



## Spazzfish

Just putting ideas out tthere... But maybe after this is all said and done maybe we could set up sorta like a permenate raffle fund type thing for future raffles? Or maybe a breeder will donate a fish to be raffled or even fish care items
just thinking outloud...


----------



## xShainax

Spazzfish said:


> Just putting ideas out tthere... But maybe after this is all said and done maybe we could set up sorta like a permenate raffle fund type thing for future raffles? Or maybe a breeder will donate a fish to be raffled or even fish care items
> just thinking outloud...


That is the cutest cat ever


----------



## Spazzfish

Ikr! She is a little deamon usualy but she has these moments like this that make her adorable


----------



## Sena Hansler

You know, fish care items raffled wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## xShainax

Spazzfish said:


> Ikr! She is a little deamon usualy but she has these moments like this that make her adorable


Cats are the cutest things, well besides betta's out there


----------



## Twilight Storm

I'm confused now. 

I just read all 13 pages and didn't see we had to PM anywhere?? (Until the post where we were soposed to "forget we saw old rules... which I didn't see anyway so thats NP lol) 

Are the new rules going to be posted here? Can someone let me know what's going on?


----------



## KadenJames

Storm, everything is going to be okay. Breathe! ROFL

I had originally posted rules and instructions on how to enter the raffle, but many things have changed so I'm going to repost the revised rules when I get it finished, probably tomorrow.

You guys certainly don't have to pitch in a penny, that is such a sweet gesture!! Keep up the GREAT brainstorming; I've been taking notes diligently. The idea of "only new members who joined before this thread was made can enter" is a good idea. It prevents the multiple account makers from happening. I also like the raffle for fish supplies, and IBC memberships.


----------



## KadenJames

Another idea for the raffle-

What if we did "whoever guesses the closest to a number between 1 and 500" type raffle? Everyone could post their number here, and at the end of the contest the number will be revealed, the person who guessed closest wins?


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> Another idea for the raffle-
> 
> What if we did "whoever guesses the closest to a number between 1 and 500" type raffle? Everyone could post their number here, and at the end of the contest the number will be revealed, the person who guessed closest wins?


What about 1-150?


----------



## KadenJames

Depends on how many enter I guess. xD


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> Depends on how many enter I guess. xD


BTW, I love your avatar's bulldog face. :3


----------



## KadenJames

Heehee, thank you. He's like >


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> Heehee, thank you. He's like >


I love their bulldog face. My elephant ear betta had white lips and purple body. RIP Moonbeam


----------



## KadenJames

Aw, sounds adorable.


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> Aw, sounds adorable.


Made the mistake of putting a dwarf gourami in the tank and he killed him


----------



## KadenJames

:sob: How terrible. I'm sorry for your loss. :/


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> :sob: How terrible. I'm sorry for your loss. :/


Every few weeks I look for another elephant ear betta but nothing yet. I did luck out with my recent betta TDP. He is my avatar. :3


----------



## Cinderwolf

I think the random number generator idea would work smoother. since then no one willl have repeats and such, and it wont seem like " oh you just picked there number cause you like that person" lol not that you would do thatt, but people make crazy accusations in the heat of the moment 

I am excited for this  I w0ont win, cause I never do win these kind of things but I am excited to see what fish the winner picks out and stuff haha. 
The winner shoudl have to make athread about the prize fish to update us haha


----------



## BeckyFish97

I'm not sure it would work as well with people picking their own numbers, it would be confusing!!!


----------



## broncosfan84

You would have the problem of several people picking the same number. It might get confusing.


----------



## myfishjayne

I agree. The random number generator would be better, in my opinion.

I would say that you should get a random number generator to give the numbers to the people, instead of like a deli (1, 2, 3, etc), eh? 

Just in my not-so-humble opinion.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Even if it is like... the one who is holding the raffle, uses the hat/bag method :lol: -shakes bag- 5!


----------



## lvandert

Yeah I agree with the bag method. You could PM everyone a number and then write down their username next to the number you gave. Then throw those pieces of paper into a bag/hat and draw one out. That way you know the number and username with that number. Or maybe just do usernames... Ignore numbers. You might want to keep a second list so you know who entered though


----------



## BeckyFish97

Can I be 7, or 119?Sorry, my two lucky numbers


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## bettalover2033

lvandert said:


> Yeah I agree with the bag method. You could PM everyone a number and then write down their username next to the number you gave. Then throw those pieces of paper into a bag/hat and draw one out. That way you know the number and username with that number. Or maybe just do usernames... Ignore numbers. You might want to keep a second list so you know who entered though


I agree with this completely!

It would be nice to make a video also so we know there is no bias in this

( some members need some extra convincing )


----------



## Laki

Could make it a podcast via youtube or something. So everybody can tune in live  (or immediately after)


----------



## broncosfan84

If people are going to complain it doesn't matter how much proof you give them they will still complain.


----------



## Sena Hansler

complain about it being unfair? Rigged? Ehhh there will always be complainers. The thing is... if people are going to complain, no one said they HAVE to enter. I mean I rarely win anything in my life :roll: I did.... once. And only because the usual winner didn't enter >< (yay runner up :roll but it's something fun to do - plus I'd trust Kaden's judgement, and truthfullness  personally.


----------



## broncosfan84

me too...He's good enough to offer the fish and shipping.....if your not going to trust him then don't enter.


----------



## KadenJames

> me too...He's good enough to offer the fish and shipping.....if your not going to trust him then don't enter.


*She
;-)

AWW guys, I really appreciate it. =D You can trust me, and I have a lengthy list of references if you don't. Although if you don't, we'd probably have more than zero "Definitely NOT!!" on the poll above. =) 

I have a Macbook Pro, I _think_ I could figure out a way to set up a live webcam feed. They make websites where you can host live video feed, right? 

I like the pulling the name out of the hat idea. More original than using a virtual generator. =D I'm SO excited to get this thing going!


----------



## trakehner

Well, if we had to me members before this thread started that counts me out. I will be looking out for another tread like this one in the future. However, I must say that I did not dev see this thread until two days after I signed up looking for advice. Good luck to those participating.


----------



## True Indigo

Wicked pumped about this. And the bag of names/numbers thing is also good and the most traditional method and hasn't failed really yet. Just put names in, shake up really well. Put your hand in, take something firmly, pull it out, "We have our winner!"

Still diligently watching for the other thread to pop up. I haven't won a raffle ever so it'd be awesome if this were my first time. But like everyone else, I'm pretty damn sure it's not going to be me either. XD


----------



## broncosfan84

Sorry about the "He". lol....now we know it will be fair cuz your a woman...ROFL


----------



## myfishjayne

I trust you Kaden. =) Live feed would be awesome, and probably the only minute I'm not here! XD 
I never win, either Sena, so. Lol. Almost once... Heh.

I can't wait!! I want another Betta. I think. Maybe. :-/ Heh. <3 
I wouldn't say no, anyway.

Thanks Trakehner! Welcome to the site!!


----------



## True Indigo

That would rev up the excitement too, seeing it on live stream. Or even record a video of it happening and just post it. I also trust you, Kaden. If you're willing to do this much to get someone a free fish and push away offers for help, then you're trust worthy in my book.


----------



## myfishjayne

True Indigo said:


> That would rev up the excitement too, seeing it on live stream. Or even record a video of it happening and just post it. I also trust you, Kaden. If you're willing to do this much to get someone a free fish and push away offers for help, then you're trust worthy in my book.


Well said! Well said!:-D


----------



## KadenJames

:-D You guys trust meeee. :BIGkissy:

Trakenher, I can pretty much guarantee this won't be the last raffle. Welcome to the forum, and keep an eye out for future opportunities! =D

The rules are nearly finished, keep a keen eye everyone.


----------



## myfishjayne

o.0 *checks Amazon for a 'Keen Eye' HMM.
What kind of a breed of a fish is that? I can't seem to find one!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

I think it's one of those...you know...ones..with fins.... and eyes.... and maybe a mouth...


----------



## ZackyBear

random.org <----completely random and i trust it. Instead of the names out of the bag you could issue numbers ;p


----------



## Sena Hansler

wow. that really is random.


----------



## KadenJames

ZackyBear said:


> random.org <----completely random and i trust it. Instead of the names out of the bag you could issue numbers ;p


 
This was the original plan if you read back a few pages, but it's been a unanimous choice that a drawing out of a hat or bucket would be more exciting. 


That being said, I need someone to review the rules one last time before I post them. Just one more set of eyes to make sure I didn't miss anything. Sena, would you be willing?


----------



## Twilight Storm

OH! *Breaths* 

I still like the raffle idea best.

"Guess the closest number." would be ok if the majority likes the game. That way we doom ourselves, it's kind of like picking your own numbers on the lottery. .....

Edited to add: Wow I really have to stop hitting reply then falling asleep before hitting save! LOL

Edited again I feel like an idiot too I assumed you were a "he" Kaden I kind of thought your user names was for James Kaden... It's the James that made me think it. :/ Sorry.. I think I even might have PM-ed you in the past answering a different post and might have called you a "he" that you didn't correct!!!  Sorry though. Everyone knows what they say about assuming..


----------



## Sena Hansler

Kaden, for sure =D


----------



## KadenJames

Twilight Storm said:


> OH! *Breaths*
> 
> I still like the raffle idea best.
> 
> "Guess the closest number." would be ok if the majority likes the game. That way we doom ourselves, it's kind of like picking your own numbers on the lottery. .....
> 
> Edited to add: Wow I really have to stop hitting reply then falling asleep before hitting save! LOL
> 
> Edited again I feel like an idiot too I assumed you were a "he" Kaden I kind of thought your user names was for James Kaden... It's the James that made me think it. :/ Sorry.. I think I even might have PM-ed you in the past answering a different post and might have called you a "he" that you didn't correct!!!  Sorry though. Everyone knows what they say about assuming..


 
:rofl:
It's not a biggie, Storm. That made me giggle. Kaden James is what I plan on naming my first child. It could be either a male or female name, so I win either way. Muahah. But hopefully a male.  My actual name is Katie, if it helps you remember.


----------



## xShainax

KadenJames said:


> :rofl:
> It's not a biggie, Storm. That made me giggle. Kaden James is what I plan on naming my first child. It could be either a male or female name, so I win either way. Muahah. But hopefully a male.  My actual name is Katie, if it helps you remember.


My real name is...Shaina. xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:

Anyways sent a message back Kaden :3 Otherwise it looks pretty good.

My real name is... _____ :roll: I prefer Sena let's leave it at that xD


----------



## broncosfan84

Hi Katie...I'm Melinda. Are most of the posters here women?


----------



## BeckyFish97

Sena Hansler said:


> I think it's one of those...you know...ones..with fins.... and eyes.... and maybe a mouth...


 
OMG THEY'RE SOOOOOOO RARE!!!I DON'T THINK I'VE EVER SEEN ONE IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!I'D TOTALLY KILL FOR ONE...looks at fish tank...hang on a sec...OMG I HAVE A FULL TANK OF THEM!!!OMG I COULD MAKE A FORTUNE BREEDING THEM!!! PMSL!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

You'll never guess my name!!!


----------



## xShainax

BeckyFish97 said:


> You'll never guess my name!!!


is it Becky?


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol technically it's Rebecca, but nobody ever calls me that these days


----------



## xShainax

BeckyFish97 said:


> Lol technically it's Rebecca, but nobody ever calls me that these days


Lol, Read your signature, do things sneak into your tank often? xD


----------



## broncosfan84

Becky, what does OHM stand for?


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I know in my tank a snail did... That "sneaking into the tanks" is contagious


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol
Shaina: Hmmm...well...there was...Ok I'm not gonna get started on that...I'd never stop!!!
Melinda:It stands for Over Half Moon 
Sena:LOL heck yeaa!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

yeah and this snail isn't a pond snail that I am used to! Maybe a mystery snail... he's gotten bigger  -watches my female nom on the poor thing- LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!! D:


----------



## broncosfan84

thanks  New to all the abbreviations. LOL


----------



## KadenJames

Sena Hansler said:


> yeah and this snail isn't a pond snail that I am used to! Maybe a mystery snail... he's gotten bigger  -watches my female nom on the poor thing- LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!! D:


 
Bahahaha, I had a snail in my sorority. They would take turns literally pushing him over with their noses and rolling him around the tank. xD xD


----------



## xShainax

Sena Hansler said:


> yeah and this snail isn't a pond snail that I am used to! Maybe a mystery snail... he's gotten bigger  -watches my female nom on the poor thing- LEAVE HIM ALONE!!!! D:


My mystery snails were escape artists. xD


----------



## KadenJames

*Betta Raffle Rules and Conditions*

*REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE*

*ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD. 
***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.* 
***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.) 

*WHO CAN ENTER?*
***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.

*RESTRICTIONS*
***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden. 
***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.

*HOW TO ENTER*
***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.* 
***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.

*DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full. 
*If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.

*POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me. 

*PRIVACY*
***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.

_*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*

*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay!!! =D


----------



## Wolfie305

Cinderwolf said:


> I think the random number generator idea would work smoother. since then no one willl have repeats and such, and it wont seem like " oh you just picked there number cause you like that person" lol not that you would do thatt, but people make crazy accusations in the heat of the moment


This.

Edit: Oh, just saw the rules posted. Sounds awesome!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

Yea! *enters*

I prefer to go by Twilight Storm, or TS (or any combination of my BettaFish handle. But my real name is Becky.. not to be confused with BeckyFish in the UK  Although I wouldn't mind owning Gandalf! 

Now in between cleaning I can browse on Aquabid again LOL!!


----------



## xShainax

Twilight Storm said:


> Yea! *enters*
> 
> I prefer to go by Twilight Storm, or TS (or any combination of my BettaFish handle. But my real name is Becky.. not to be confused with BeckyFish in the UK  Although I wouldn't mind owning Gandalf!
> 
> Now in between cleaning I can browse on Aquabid again LOL!!


Lol, all my betta fish came from chain stores except one TDP came from a LFS. I got lucky with all of them except Romeo who is a scardy cat


----------



## Psylk87

Yay I entered. I cant wait to see who wins this is so cool! 

My name is Trinity btw. *waves to everyone*


----------



## tpocicat

I've entered too!!! Can't wait to see who wins. This is sooo much fun.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hiiii Trinity =D :lol:


----------



## Junglist

"I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" Thanks KadenJames


----------



## Sena Hansler

LOL "starting to be like Mr ThaiTy"


----------



## bettalover2033

i think we should stay away from numbers. Member's user names would be prefect since no two members will have the same number nor username.


----------



## myfishjayne

I leave for a few hours and 3 new pages?!?!?! 
Uuuuuge. I had to read it all. >_<'
Hahahah. ^_^ 
Oooh I would love to win a betta! <3 
Bettalover, you in NY to? Winning!


----------



## xShainax

myfishjayne said:


> I leave for a few hours and 3 new pages?!?!?!
> Uuuuuge. I had to read it all. >_<'
> Hahahah. ^_^
> Oooh I would love to win a betta! <3
> Bettalover, you in NY to? Winning!


*Flails* I live in upstate NY. :3


----------



## myfishjayne

O_____________________O'
*Twitches* Oh mai gosh.
EVERYONE IS SO CLOSE. AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*takes a breath*AHHHHHHHHHHHHH---... Betta fishy... ;-; Jayney...
Right. um. Hi. =) Do I sound hyper? I'm not, really, I promise.  (I don't suffer from insanity, either. I enjoy every moment of it.  )


----------



## xShainax

myfishjayne said:


> O_____________________O'
> *Twitches* Oh mai gosh.
> EVERYONE IS SO CLOSE. AAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*takes a breath*AHHHHHHHHHHHHH---... Betta fishy... ;-; Jayney...
> Right. um. Hi. =) Do I sound hyper? I'm not, really, I promise.  (I don't suffer from insanity, either. I enjoy every moment of it.  )


What a pretty betta boy.


----------



## myfishjayne

Jayney was the ultimate ugly mutt of the betta world. <3 
I wish he'd lived another month, though, then my best friend could have seen him... 
All well. 
I soooooooooooooooooooo want to win this contest!! 

Best of luck to ALL OF US!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Entered  I'm so excited


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol Becky, what's your lucky number?Mine's 7 so I can be Becky7 
I entered.If I won, I would ask for a surprise betta, preferably a nice pretty crowntail (I know I said surprise but it would technically still be a surprise) of any colour, that would be good for breeding!!!


----------



## xShainax

BeckyFish97 said:


> Lol Becky, what's your lucky number?Mine's 7 so I can be Becky7
> I entered.If I won, I would ask for a surprise betta, preferably a nice pretty crowntail (I know I said surprise but it would technically still be a surprise) of any colour, that would be good for breeding!!!


If I won, I would love to get one who looked like my betta moonbeam


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know right?!! lol. I'd want a non-veil tail female. like...you know...PK...DeT....DT....CT....HM....


----------



## myfishjayne

o.0 Many people with the name Becky/Rebecca here today, Woot!
If I won, I'd ask for a surprise, hopefully a spadetail. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: I have a spade tail. She's very lovely, and not in with the sorority.


----------



## myfishjayne

:O
I--I.... Can I see a picture, pretty pretty pretty please? O_O (I love spade tails... so pretty. I'm tearing up right now. Dx Hahah)


----------



## Sena Hansler

xDDD If I can get one of her. Her fins a bit torn up but I'll try hehe


----------



## xShainax

myfishjayne said:


> :O
> I--I.... Can I see a picture, pretty pretty pretty please? O_O (I love spade tails... so pretty. I'm tearing up right now. Dx Hahah)


I almost got a spadetail the other day but instead I got TDP


----------



## myfishjayne

O_O WHY DIDN'T YOU GET A SPADETAIL?!?! *twitches* I want one... I want one... I want 2... I want 99... O_O'''
>><>'


----------



## BeckyFish97

OMG I would have a spadetail, but anything I got would be intended for breeding and the likelyhood would be I would end up with common veils, which I've heard are not popular for some reason (not sure why, they're gorgeous!!!)


----------



## myfishjayne

Hm.
I think because veiltails are so overbred and common, they are not 'rare' or 'uncommon', and so thusly not very desirable. 
Personally, I do like veil tails a lot. They're elegant. =)


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL some are!!!I like the ones that are clumsy!!!It's just downright cute!!!


----------



## myfishjayne

Hahah. 
I picked Jayne because he seemed to like me. ^_^ They had a mustard crown tail, or maybe super delta (don't remember at this point), but he didn't like me. So, I picked Jayney. hahah.
We are so off topic.


----------



## bettalover2033

I live in upstate new york too PM me!! This might not be the appropriate place to chat.



xShainax said:


> *Flails* I live in upstate NY. :3


Yes I use to think that I was only new yorker on here. Actually for a while I think I was. I'm glad I'm not alone PM me. As I said to Shaina. This might not be the appropriate place to chat.



myfishjayne said:


> I leave for a few hours and 3 new pages?!?!?!
> Uuuuuge. I had to read it all. >_<'
> Hahahah. ^_^
> Oooh I would love to win a betta! <3
> Bettalover, you in NY to? Winning!


Forbidden secrets how did you enter the contest?



ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Entered  I'm so excited


----------



## BeckyFish97

bettalover2033 said:


> I live in upstate new york too PM me!! This might not be the appropriate place to chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I use to think that I was only new yorker on here. Actually for a while I think I was. I'm glad I'm not alone PM me. As I said to Shaina. This might not be the appropriate place to chat.
> 
> 
> 
> Forbidden secrets how did you enter the contest?


 
Page 19


----------



## KadenJames

Guuyyysss. D=

How are people supposed to read how to enter the raffle if it's buried under 2932072 pages of blabbing? xD :rofl:

Reposting the rules in a second. *Picks up and throws everyone at the "chat" section* -_-


----------



## KadenJames

*Betta Raffle Important Information*

*REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE

ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD. 
***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.* 
***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.) 

*WHO CAN ENTER?*
***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.

*RESTRICTIONS*
***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden. 
***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.

*HOW TO ENTER*
***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.* 
***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.

*DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full. 
*If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.

*POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me. 

*PRIVACY*
***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.

_*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*

*NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*


----------



## Lenimph

Aww I can't join :S


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: they started it!!!-flees-


----------



## JKfish

Hey, just as an FYI people, some of the buy it now bettas' prices are significantly higher than the price set for bidding, I just took a look at aquabid, and it seems several breeders list their bettas around 20 dollars but the actual buy it now price is like 35-50 dollars ;_;. (Yes, I'm excited and already searching bettas XD)


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol sorry kaden!!!or katie...this is gonna be embarrassing if I got the wrong name  It wasn't me honest!!!...or at least I don't think it was...-flees--in the same direction as sena-


----------



## shadowpony

Blab blab blab! (Mwahahaha) I need to check my joining date (shall I say my virtual birthday.... *checks emails*


----------



## copperarabian

Yaaaaay I just entered, although the chances are low I would really love to photograph a aquabid fish  I have my fingers crossed XD


----------



## Twilight Storm

KadenJames said:


> *REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE
> 
> ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
> ***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
> ***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD.
> ***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.*
> ***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.)
> 
> *WHO CAN ENTER?*
> ***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.
> 
> *RESTRICTIONS*
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.
> 
> *HOW TO ENTER*
> ***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
> ***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.*
> ***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.
> 
> *DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
> ***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
> ***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full.
> *If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
> ***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
> ***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
> ***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
> ***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.
> 
> *POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
> ***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
> ***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me.
> 
> *PRIVACY*
> ***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.
> 
> _*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*
> 
> *NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*



We can still babble if we quote Kaden on every post!!!! I'm excited, not much good has been happening lately except some minor things, the contest and the Petco $1 per gallon tank sale *can't wait for THAT either this weekend!!!!!*

Shaina - Yes, all of my fish I have gotten from petstores. I really want some fish to start breeding what I envision. I love my fish in my avatar but he's old now and "monster/marbled" color. 

I keep changing my mind but I think I want to start with blues now instead of whites. Seeing as my first spawn will be a learning experience I think I want to start with a female who can "tell" me she is ready with her stripes. *Dances around. So excited!!*

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## myfishjayne

O_O
PetCo is having that epic sale again!??!!?!?

*Goes to find 100 dollars...*


----------



## cjayBetta

Ooooo interested!


----------



## myfishjayne

They had that sale a few months back, but I had no money. I...
I don't even need a tank...


----------



## lelei

Sounds really good..count me IN


----------



## Sena Hansler

-grumble- how come I never see the 1$ per gallon sale...-


----------



## Twilight Storm

KadenJames said:


> *REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE*
> 
> *ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
> ***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
> ***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD.
> ***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.*
> ***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.)
> 
> *WHO CAN ENTER?*
> ***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.
> 
> *RESTRICTIONS*
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.
> 
> *HOW TO ENTER*
> ***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
> ***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.*
> ***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.
> 
> *DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
> ***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
> ***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full.
> *If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
> ***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
> ***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
> ***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
> ***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.
> 
> *POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
> ***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
> ***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me.
> 
> *PRIVACY*
> ***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.
> 
> _*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*
> 
> *NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*



And yes Petco is having the sale by me... Check your local mail fliers!!! I am fairly sure it's ALL of them. I don't know if the website would reflect the sale, I am pretty sure it is store pickup only. You can probably check your local flier on the website though. The employee I talked to said they have that sale once or twice a year a while back. I have been waiting for a long time for this!!  The last time I caught it rolling around I owned 1 betta with no intentions of getting any other fish! ;D I've had 2 big halves of a castle aquarium ornament decorating my computer desk because I like it... Maybe I will finally add them to a 55 gallon! ........ You know you're a nerd when you decorate your desk with aquarium ornaments right? LOL!!! 
[*.....But I don't want to put that in my tank... It's so pretty and it will only get full of algae in my tank...* ... *finds a spot for it on my desk.*]


----------



## trakehner

I am so in on the next round.


----------



## True Indigo

Really can't wait for this. I'm extremely excited. Whoever wins is extremely lucky and with the community being the way it is, I'm sure the majority of us will be happy for them! Best of luck to all of us!


----------



## bahamut285

I really want to participate, but my parents would kill me if I won XD


----------



## bettalover2033

bahamut285 said:


> I really want to participate, but my parents would kill me if I won XD


LOL! But its completely free!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Bettalover:yeah...till you add in the extra tank  although I wanted to do that anyway!!!LOL bahamut, if you got a girl you could put her in a sorority tank!


----------



## cjayBetta

Im excited I totally want to win now - but i NEVER win anything lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol me neither...but someones gotta, and according to the poll we have a 1 in less than 96 chance!!!Because some new people I think voted yes but because of their join date are not valid for entry!


----------



## Laki

That's all we do t enter?? Cool


----------



## lelei

_I am interested in the IBC not sure what it is, but I tried to click on that link, and it gave an error message..can someone fill me in on what IBC is actually??_


----------



## Sena Hansler

... I dunno if you look up IBC you get isurance bureau of canada xD or at least I did LOL


----------



## Luimeril

http://www.ibcbettas.org/

:B just took a google search and a little scrolling.

they basically.... i can't explain them well. .3.


----------



## bettalover2033

They are (in their name) IBC INTERNATIONAL BETTA CONGRESS.

They are basically an enormous group of breeders from all around the world. Many here in he USA and in other countries.

The betta shows are what they are most of all known for. There are judges that judge BETTA's form and finnage rather than color. All according to the IBC standard.


----------



## lelei

*IBC Info*

Oh, ok Thanks for the info..cannot become a member, I thought it was for all the betta lovers to become 1:lol:..lol..or where to purchase a more quality type of fish..but that is great for the higher standards of quality fish that is bred for sale, and good to know there is such an organization that respects betta's enough to put that extra care into makeing sure they are a pure/higher quality fish:-D


----------



## BeckyFish97

I would join but I'm not in america so I can't go to shows so it kind of isnt worth the price for me!!!


----------



## PitGurl

IBC is International, you dont have to live in the US. I'm fairly sure europe has a chapters and shows. Check the IBC site.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Ok, will check it!!!Thanks!!!

EDIT:Just checked and nothing in the uk from what I can see  but thanks anyway!!!


----------



## True Indigo

I'm curious. Would it perhaps be too much to ask for to get a message reply to confirm that our names have been added?


----------



## broncosfan84

Good idea...I was wondering the same thing. I'd hate to miss out because my PM didn't get received.


----------



## broncosfan84

PitGirl...do you have a side view of your fish? His face is wonderful. I love the bettas with different colored faces.


----------



## lelei

I agree..confirmation..helps


----------



## bettalover2033

lelei said:


> Oh, ok Thanks for the info..cannot become a member, I thought it was for all the betta lovers to become 1:lol:..lol..or where to purchase a more quality type of fish..but that is great for the higher standards of quality fish that is bred for sale, and good to know there is such an organization that respects betta's enough to put that extra care into makeing sure they are a pure/higher quality fish:-D


Actually It is a place for betta breeders to "become 1" if you will. :lol: It's also a place that breeders compete for BOS (Best of show) titles. Other people can visit one of these shows and buy fish from them. Thus people are buying better quality bettas and at a cheaper price than usual.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Yes confirmation would be good, maybe if Kaden puts the list of names up a couple of days before the actual event takes place and people can make sure that their name is on the list and if not they can let Kaden know so she can add our names?


----------



## Tobythefish

I entered. Yay!
Would this raffle be extended to other types of betta other than Betta Splendens? I would choose a wild type from AB if I won, if I found one cheap enough that is, but there is not a single Betta Splendens in that section. They're all Betta Smaragdina, Betta Imbellis, Betta Albimarginata, Betta Mahachai, etc. Just curious.


----------



## KadenJames

Hey guys, I would be happy to make a website with a list for you guys showing everyone who is entered. I'll have to make a link to it and I'll edit it every night and add more names.

For right now I want to just stick with Betta splendens, as that's what it says in the raffle rules. I may hold a different contest later on including wild types. 

If someone would be sure there is a quote of the rules I posted a couple pages ago so that everyone cab see then easily without having to search through the thread, I would be grateful!


----------



## bettalover2033

Kaden, Put it in your signature if you want it to be read by others who would like to know more.


----------



## True Indigo

Sounds perfect then. Seems like everything is in order.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Just out of curiosity, what would happen if it's to warm/cool in the area you live in for a fish to be shipped? I've entered and doubt I'll win, but if I do, I live in a desert where night time temps are over 100 degrees fahrenheit and day temps are 10-20 degrees warmer. I'd probably be a bit nervous shipping a fish in this weather, so would I be able to, say, wait a few months 'till it cools down before picking my fish, or pick one and ask the seller to hold on to it...something along those lines? cx

Aside from that, good luck to everyone in the raffle. <3


----------



## Sena Hansler

There are ways to keep heat in, and heat out  Mr V knows a lot about it, and so do a bunch o' the breeders on here that ship fish


----------



## bahamut285

bettalover2033 said:


> LOL! But its completely free!


LOL I know! But They're trying to force me to downsize


----------



## JKfish

Rules....


kadenjames said:


> _*regarding those who wish to join the betta fish raffle*_
> 
> _*about the raffle*_
> _***everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, i will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw at random a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle._
> _***the prize of this raffle is one (1) betta splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 usd. _
> _***the winner of the raffle may find a betta splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as aquabid.com, ebay.com, or a local breeder. *if the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.* _
> _***shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, kadenjames.) _
> 
> _*who can enter?*_
> _***all users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank *who have joined bettafish.com before the date of the creation of this thread* are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining bettafish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy._
> 
> _*restrictions*_
> _***if the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a betta splenden. _
> _***if the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a betta splenden._
> _***if the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered._
> 
> _*how to enter*_
> _***to enter this raffle, simply pm the sponsor (myself, kadenjames) saying "i would like to enter the betta raffle!" this will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required._
> _***the window of entry will *end* on *friday, june 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain time. *any and all requests to enter the raffle at or beyond friday, june 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain time *will be denied entry.* _
> _***if the sponsor of this raffle (myself, kadenjames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* this raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone._
> 
> _*declaration of the winner*_
> _***on *saturday, june 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw one (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, i will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle._
> _***the winner of this raffle will have one (1) week (seven days) to select a betta splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen betta splenden, and i will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full. _
> _*if the winner so chooses, they may leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” betta splenden._
> _***betta splendens that are auction only *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 usd is valid only for buy-it-now bettas._
> _***the next shipment date for betta splendens from the thai-area is *sunday, june 17th, 2012.* thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a betta splenden selected by no later than *saturday, june 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain time.* if the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their betta splenden, and the raffle will be void._
> _***i will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) if a transshipper is required, i will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *certified express* shipping to the winner's residence. *a signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*_
> _***most shippers offer a live arrival guarantee with express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, i will contact the original owner of the betta splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish._
> 
> _*post-raffle requirements*_
> _***the winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the betta splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see._
> _***any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and all* future raffles and contests held by me. _
> 
> _*privacy*_
> _***the winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted._
> 
> _*good luck **to everyone who is entering this raffle.*_
> 
> _*no purchase necessary. You are in no way required to enter this raffle. By entering this raffle you agree to all conditions and requirements stated above.*_


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kaiden, Google documents is a great place to make a long list, and you can share the doc with everyone who has the link. Maybe something like that would be a good way to keep track of everyone who has entered.


----------



## KadenJames

Great idea, BL2033. 

Everyone, here is a website listing current entrants, as well as a rules/how to join section. I've also added the links to my signature if you need them. =) The list of entrants will change every day as I add more on.

www.bettaraffle.yolasite.com


----------



## Sena Hansler

yay =D


----------



## ZackyBear

Yay


----------



## BeckyFish97

hehe


----------



## copperarabian

Yay, and just so you know theres a typo in my pen name, you put opperarabian lol


----------



## BeckyFish97

Lol!!!oops!


----------



## lelei

Whoohoo!!.I saw my name..


----------



## BeckyFish97

lelei said:


> Whoohoo!!.I saw my name..


Hehe me tooo!!!


----------



## Mo

My name was there!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Awesome, my name's there too. Now all I've gotta do is hope it gets pulled. cx


----------



## Twilight Storm

KadenJames said:


> *REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE*
> 
> *ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
> ***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
> ***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD.
> ***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.*
> ***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.)
> 
> *WHO CAN ENTER?*
> ***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.
> 
> *RESTRICTIONS*
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.
> 
> *HOW TO ENTER*
> ***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
> ***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.*
> ***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.
> 
> *DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
> ***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
> ***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full.
> *If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
> ***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
> ***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
> ***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
> ***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.
> 
> *POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
> ***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
> ***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me.
> 
> *PRIVACY*
> ***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.
> 
> _*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*
> 
> *NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*



Nice idea on the website to see our registration was successful. It is listed in our sent mail here too but it is an extra feeling of security to know it's in there. 

Kaden- maybe post the rules to the raffle in another post too if you have not already, just in case the rules get lost in here. (I already memorized page 19 though to find them though! LOL!!)


----------



## BeckyFish97

Excited!!!


----------



## fishman12

This is a great idea!


----------



## bettalover2033

Twilight Storm said:


> Nice idea on the website to see our registration was successful. It is listed in our sent mail here too but it is an extra feeling of security to know it's in there.
> 
> Kaden- maybe post the rules to the raffle in another post too if you have not already, just in case the rules get lost in here. (I already memorized page 19 though to find them though! LOL!!)


Hey, I'm just wondering, why do you post the rules and restrictions? Its all in Kaden's signature.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I think it's so that they don't get lost under all this chat


----------



## KadenJames

Copperarabian, whoops! xD xD 

Fixed that error, and updated the list. We are down to 20 days. =)


----------



## BeckyFish97

Awesome!!!Can't wait...I'm like a kid in a sweet shop...or rather...a fish shop


----------



## Jessicatm137

Yay! Exited! I saw my name!!!


----------



## KadenJames

Website has been updated. 



So, if YOU won the raffle, which fish would you choose?


----------



## Timberland

Sounds awesome!


----------



## bettalover2033

I'd DEFINITELY consider this boy:










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337701559

Or This female:










http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337701706

I Like the female most! HMPKDT is my kind of betta! Especially since she's a marble!


----------



## Spazzfish

That boy is beautiful betta lover. If I win i'd have myy eye out for a black orchid or blue marble. I would prefer crowntail but will take what I get. 
And im considering mustard gass...
i am currently refusing to get on aquabid sorry its bed rime and if I get on I wont get off hahaha


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

If I won, I would look for a girl, preferably a HM big ear marble or salamander. I'd love another giant dragon HMPK, but sadly I don't have room. cx

Also @bettalover2033 - that boy is gorgeous <3 I would snap him up in a heartbeat if I could, haha.


----------



## Sena Hansler

For me, it'd have to be an HM male (I LOVE the spotted one! <3) or a female with unique coloring, or yellow, with either CT or double tail finnage :3


----------



## Laki

Hard choice. I would prob go for the mustard gas. Maybe a plakat or VT because I don't want to risk getting a HM which might nip it's gorgeous tail!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Hmmmm true :lol: my HM already nipped his fin :| ARG!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Sena Hansler said:


> For me, it'd have to be an HM male (I LOVE the spotted one! <3) or a female with unique coloring, or yellow, with either CT or double tail finnage :3


Wow that HMDT female is absolutely amazing! I love marbles and if they are HMPKDT females or male or HMDT females I'll take em'.

Short fins are the best IMO. Less chance of tail biting and just the "attitude" is what catches my attention.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh I know! That double tail is so pretty! </3 too bad she is gone before this raffle is over xD If I did win I'd want her LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033

Even though the chances of me winning are SUPER slim, I still like looking at bettas and even entering is exciting for the chance.


----------



## kfish

Something like any of theeeseeeee (HM male are my only requirements ):


----------



## True Indigo

It really depends on what's available at the time. I love HM Females but my ideal fish are usually seen in HM Plakats. So we'll see!


----------



## BeckyFish97

I would ask for a surprise betta, preferably a breeding quality crowntail, or a HMPK female with surprise colouring!!!


----------



## ZackyBear

I love orange/blue and pastel yellow/blue.  HM or HMDT....

Or (copies BeckyFish) a surprise betta~ As long as it's female I'm not really picky. The colors are just personal preference <(*w*)>


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL I'm not picky over colours either, as long as the fish is beautiful, breeding quality, and a crowntail/hmpk I don't mind, not sure about male or female though!!!


----------



## lelei

_This is such an amazing contest, and I just want to give a big Thank You to Kaeden James for doing this for all of us Betta Lovers who drool when we look at Aquabid, and wish for the fish of our dreams.. Got mine all picked out.._


----------



## lelei

@Kfish..you picked out my dreamfish..the OHM blue/mustard!!!


----------



## Laki

Changed my mind, I'd go for dragonscale plakat in mustard gas or chocolate.


----------



## BeckyFish97

lelei said:


> _This is such an amazing contest, and I just want to give a big Thank You to Kaeden James for doing this for all of us Betta Lovers who drool when we look at Aquabid, and wish for the fish of our dreams.. Got mine all picked out.._


 
Yes thank you Kaden!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Laki said:


> Changed my mind, I'd go for dragonscale plakat in mustard gas or chocolate.


I actually have on of these


----------



## Sena Hansler




----------



## BeckyFish97

I forgot to say any fish I won (not likely lol) would have to be female!!!


----------



## broncosfan84

I agree with lelei. Thank you Kaden you're the best.


----------



## BeckyFish97

I wish there was something we could do to show you how much we all appreciate this Kaden!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Love her forever and ever?


----------



## BeckyFish97

Hmmm maybe...


----------



## copperarabian

I like these two guys


----------



## BeckyFish97

Beaudddiful!!!


----------



## BettaHeart

i never have any luck on here with contests.

Love the idea though :-D


----------



## ZackyBear

We could always send Kaden secret fishies 

"Why do I have an army of boxes on my doorstep?" 

xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:

BettaHeart, don't worry I've only ever won ONE thing in my life and only because the one who usually wins wasn't in the art course :roll:


----------



## KadenJames

xD d'awwwww. Thanks guys. Seeing you all amped up about it makes it completely worth it to me.  I can only imagine the winner is going to pee her/his self. LOL

And a box of bettas on my porch? Heehee, I might as well fill up my house with water and let 'em loose!


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: good idea! I mean... >.>;


----------



## ZackyBear

It could end up on that show, tanked! Your walls could end up being an aquarium xD


----------



## Thomasdog

!!! If I were to win I would probably get another HM female!!! I have a nice male, another girl would be nice thought...


----------



## Laki

I used to win coloring contests at Easter time. I got some pretty rad (of the time) Crayola prizes! And it's probably because I wasn't 5 years old coloring it all in one color!! However, I worked at another drug store in a sketchy part of town where parents would color the contests and put their kids names on it... 
Good thing this isn't a coloring contest!!! lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## betta lover1507

if i had to choose one from thailand i would choose this guy:








i never really look at thailand AB betta's since am not allowed to buy one :\ well i never win anything so i doubt i'll get anything


----------



## Sena Hansler

-gasp!-


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Well, darn it! I joined this site only 2 days after this thread was started. Ah well, I wish everyone who joined good luck, and a possible change of underwear in case you are the winner. xD I think it's a really awesome thing to do, Kaden. You'll be making someone's life brighter, both literally and figuratively, for the next few years!


----------



## BeckyFish97

ZackyBear said:


> We could always send Kaden secret fishies
> 
> "Why do I have an army of boxes on my doorstep?"
> 
> xD





KadenJames said:


> xD d'awwwww. Thanks guys. Seeing you all amped up about it makes it completely worth it to me.  I can only imagine the winner is going to pee her/his self. LOL
> 
> And a box of bettas on my porch? Heehee, I might as well fill up my house with water and let 'em loose!


 
Hehe now that you mention it...that would make my house into a 2000gallon or some daft number like that!!!Zackybear:OMG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sena Hansler

talk about gallons.... -counts-...80...100...200....220...231... o_o holy cr- 

....


----------



## BeckyFish97

hehe


----------



## ZackyBear

I wish I could see into the future so I knew who won. I'm so impatient D:


----------



## Cattitude

ZackyBear said:


> I wish I could see into the future so I knew who won. I'm so impatient D:


It was me. 0.o


----------



## Jessicatm137

LOL Zackybear!!! Same here!!!


----------



## ZackyBear

Cattitude said:


> It was me. 0.o


You so sneaky! <o< *switches names on list* 

I find that this contest/raffle thing is horrible. It will eat away at peoples minds, waiting and waiting until June which is so faaar away. I feel like I'm waiting for transformers 3 again! Riots will consist of the community memebrs of BettaFish Forums to camp in front of Kaden's home and throw pellets/bloodworms at passerby and riot squads.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol: well now we know who's leading the camp riot :roll:


----------



## ZackyBear

But we still have no choice but to wait D: 

I can't wait to see the winner! Have any others joined in?


----------



## Twilight Storm

bettalover2033 said:


> Hey, I'm just wondering, why do you post the rules and restrictions? Its all in Kaden's signature.



Yes, I didn't want it to get lost in the chat that's why I was quoting kaden. Way back in the post she said for us to quit talking in here because no one would be able to find the rules if there was a million pages of chat in between. 

I figured if someone would quote the *rules from page 19* on each page of chat we flipped over to people could still enter easily without going through this post page by page.

The other option is to have kaden post here one last time then have the mods lock this thread. That would be sad, but it would work.  Plus if it was locked no one could bump it back up so more people could see and enter if they qualify.


----------



## copperarabian

lol quoting XD


KadenJames said:


> *REGARDING THOSE WHO WISH TO JOIN THE BETTA FISH RAFFLE*
> 
> *ABOUT THE RAFFLE*
> ***Everyone who enters this raffle will have their name added to a list. After the window of entry has come to an end, I will put every entrants' name on a piece of paper, fold them, add them all into a box / hat / bucket / bowl, mix them up, and draw AT RANDOM a single piece of paper from it. The entrant whose name is on the paper is the winner of the raffle.
> ***The prize of this raffle is ONE (1) Betta Splenden, for which the price does not exceed $25 USD.
> ***The winner of the raffle may find a Betta Splenden of their choice from multiple sources, such as Aquabid.com, eBay.com, or a local breeder. *If the winner so chooses, they can leave the decision up to the sponsor of the raffle (myself) and will receive a “surprise” betta.*
> ***Shipping, importation, heat packs, boxing, insulation, and bagging fees will all be covered by the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames.)
> 
> *WHO CAN ENTER?*
> ***ALL users regardless of age, location, gender, or forum rank _*who have joined BettaFish.com BEFORE the date of the creation of this thread*_ are eligible to enter the raffle. This is to prevent people from creating multiple accounts and unfairly increasing their odds of winning. Your date of joining BettaFish.com will be checked to ensure legitimacy.
> 
> *RESTRICTIONS*
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where the shipping of fish is illegal, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner of this raffle resides in a location where a registered transshipper (if necessary) is not available or is nonexistent, they are *not eligible *to receive a Betta Splenden.
> ***If the winner falls under either or both of these categories, a substitute prize will be offered.
> 
> *HOW TO ENTER*
> ***To enter this raffle, simply PM the sponsor (myself, KadenJames) saying "I would like to enter the Betta Raffle!" This will automatically add your username to the list of entrants; no other action is required.
> ***The window of entry will *end* on *Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Friday, June 8th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.*
> ***If the sponsor of this raffle (myself, KadenJames) or any moderator are suspicious of any user trying to cheat, unfairly increasing their odds to win the raffle, or express rude or aggressive behavior, *they will be immediately disqualified.* This raffle is meant to be fun, so let's keep it that way for everyone.
> 
> *DECLARATION OF THE WINNER*
> ***On *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time,* a live video stream of the drawing will be made available to all users. I will add the names to the hat/box/bowl/bucket, mix them up, will draw ONE (1) piece of paper, unfold it and reveal the winner's username. Immediately following, I will send an email to the winner of the raffle requesting required information to complete the raffle.
> ***The winner of this raffle will have ONE (1) week (seven days) to select a Betta Splenden of their choice. The winner is to send me a link to, or complete information about the chosen Betta Splenden, and I will contact the owner of the fish and pay for it in full.
> *If the winner so chooses, they MAY leave the selection of the fish up to the sponsor of this raffle (myself). This way the winner will receive a “surprise” Betta Splenden.
> ***Betta Splendens that are AUCTION ONLY *will not* be available as a choice. The $25 USD is valid only for buy-it-now Bettas.
> ***The next shipment date for Betta Splendens from the Thai-area is *Sunday, June 17th, 2012.* Thai breeders ship all of their fish on the same dates, every two weeks, to cut down importation costs. The winner is required to have a Betta Splenden selected by NO LATER than *Saturday, June 16th, 2012 at 12:00 p.m. Mountain Time.* If the winner has failed to do so in the allotted time, they will become non-eligible to receive their Betta Splenden, and the raffle will be void.
> ***I will give the fish owner the winner's full name, address, and selected transshipper (if necessary.) If a transshipper is required, I will contact them and give them the winner's full name, address, and contact info to ship the fish. I will then pay the shipping costs and additional fees for *Certified Express* shipping to the winner's residence. *A signature will be required in order to accept the fish as proof of receipt.*
> ***Most shippers offer a Live Arrival Guarantee with Express shipping. However, in the case that they do not offer a guarantee and the fish arrives dead, I will contact the original owner of the Betta Splenden and request a replacement fish. I will also cover the costs of shipping the replacement fish.
> 
> *POST-RAFFLE REQUIREMENTS*
> ***The winner of the raffle is *required* to send me a picture of the Betta Splenden they received as proof of the raffle completion. The winner should also post pictures on the forum so everyone else can see.
> ***Any members who contact myself, or any moderator complaining about how they didn't win will automatically be *disqualified from any and ALL* future raffles and contests held by me.
> 
> *PRIVACY*
> ***The winner of this raffle will be required to share information such as full name and address for the purposes of shipping. This information will be held confidential, with the exception of need-to-know basis for the fish owner, the fish transshipper, and myself. Your information will *not *be shared with anyone except those listed. After the raffle is complete, any emails or messages containing personal information will be permanently deleted.
> 
> _*Good luck *_*to everyone who is entering this raffle.*
> 
> *NO PURCHASE NECESSARY. YOU ARE IN NO WAY REQUIRED TO ENTER THIS RAFFLE. BY ENTERING THIS RAFFLE YOU AGREE TO ALL CONDITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS STATED ABOVE.*


----------



## ZackyBear

Quoting that on every page?!

No thanks x.x I'm not up for that kind of task *hunts for Kaden's Signature*


----------



## Wolfie305

I would kill for an AB betta, but shipping is way too expensive for me </3 I would pick a dragon of some sort :3


----------



## BeckyFish97

Chances of winning stand at 50:1 if I counted right!!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

There will be plenty of people who will keep signing up so the chances will go down further. The drawing will get a whole lot more exciting though!!!

I had been watching a fishie I fell in love with, as a just in case he was around, and I happened to be drawn.... *cries* he is sold now.... here is a picture of him










He's one of the most beautiful dragons i've ever seen. His brother sold first and was a bit higher quality, but his brother was also $30... *sigh*


----------



## Sena Hansler

OMG.... if I ever saw a black and white, I'd dibs him xD


----------



## Twilight Storm

I know right? lol I visited that fish every day. *sobs a little and waves goodbye to the beautiful fishie* I would so want to breed dragons like him.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I know what you mean D: For me, I'd pick a fish NO ONE in this town would've ever seen before xD Mostly VT and CTs are here, and when you show people a new "kind" they tend to listen to you :lol: (perhaps a plot to get them to care for their fish better? mwahahaha...)


----------



## Twilight Storm

There are a lot of really nice fish by you I thought? Alberta is Canada right? I've seen some really nice Canadian bettas lately. It's surprising that you don't have more halfmoons by you. 

_*REMEMBER FULL RULES POSTED ON PAGE 19 ON HOW TO ENTER THE CONTEST *_


----------



## Sena Hansler

Where?? xDD Yeah, you'd think. The closest pretty one, I turned down with a cold heart. The DRAGON SCALE HM with awesome finnage, selling for 25 dollars in PJ'S PETS in edmonton mall. That store, I will not support. I sent in a complaint, and even applied for PJ'S. That was THE WORST store I have EVER been to and I've been to some nasties. All the cheap bettas (CT and VT) were dead, dying, or dying. -.- So I passed the purty one up.

Other than that it's Ontario where shipping is 45 to me for summer and nearly 60 for winter.


----------



## Twilight Storm

I can't say I would have passed a beautiful fish up even if I hated the store so I admire you for that.... but I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about the fate of the fish I left there.

My veiltail that I got free from a petstore that doesn't take good care of their bettas at ALL is doing wonderfully for me now..... Let me see if I can find the links I have and I will PM them to you if I can find them. I know a couple you will have to get shipped to you... (I'm not a big fan of the post there now after reading the shipping horror story thread) I havent saved many Canada links because I don't think the US and Canada are friends shipping bettas back and forth lol.

_*FULL RULES ON HOW TO ENTER THE CONTEST ON PAGE 19 OF THIS THREAD*_


----------



## Sena Hansler

Oh trust me, he had a huge tank NOT a cup :roll: they've showcased the "rare" bettas and mislabelled the "metallic betta" :roll: 
I found a PJ'S PETS store in Kingsway... anyone EVER go to edmonton, go there. They are...amazing. Purely, utterly amazing =D

Yeah USA and Canada shipping seem to have a larger problem xD I made Canada Post find me my fishies  and they did. Now I have one particular person who drops parcels off to me, and I like her. hopefully I can keep her :3 xD And sure pm links if you can find them 

I'll be on later but right now, off to the store for a peek >.>


----------



## ZackyBear

I'm going to be checking this thread every day until june 8th. 

<.<

>.>


----------



## BeckyFish97

Me toooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

Gads.... now I probably am too if for any other reason to visit my fish who got away LOL


_*SEE PAGE 19 FOR FULL RULES ON HOW TO ENTER THE CONTEST HELD BY KADENJAMES*_


----------



## KadenJames

Hey guys, the list will be updated tonight. Sorry for the delay! Work has been crazy, and between that, tending to baby guinea pigs, tending to a few new batches of fry, coordinating an incoming shipment of fish and the holiday weekend I've been off the walls lately. xD 

Can you believe this thread has over 7,000 views already?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Wow you're busy :lol:

And I believe it


----------



## True Indigo

No problem. I think as long as it's done before the contest is in order, we'll be happy. Give yourself a pat on the back. You've done so much!


----------



## lelei

Oh wow..that is a lot..:shock: I could never do all that you do.. I give you a big:cheers:


----------



## betta lover1507

edit sorry messy up. didn't to type :lol:


----------



## KadenJames

The list has been updated, link is in my signature. Getting closer, guys. =D


----------



## Fabian

Cool but my mom won't let me buy fishes anyway.LOL


----------



## Sena Hansler

-snickers- loophole! Who says "buying"


----------



## synoviaus

Whew!!! Just read all 35 previous pages to be caught up! Signed up then realized I'm ineligible. Just registered last week! Crying! Crying! Kaden you are AWESOME for doing this! Maybe this will give others the idea to pay it forward and do the same at a later date for the poor newbies like me! LOL. To whomever wins!!! I'll be cheering along with you!


----------



## Sena Hansler

_The person to message is *KadenJames *_:lol:


----------



## kfryman

Nevermind, didn't see the signature...


----------



## Fawnleaf

Hi! I just entered! I was just wondering if the website was up-to-date with all the rules and restrictions and stuff because I don't think I have the time (or the patience, honestly) to read through this entire thread. I hope it is, because based on those rules, I can enter! It's really great that you are doing this! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Sena Hansler

Fawnleaf said:


> Hi! I just entered! I was just wondering if the website was up-to-date with all the rules and restrictions and stuff because I don't think I have the time (or the patience, honestly) to read through this entire thread. I hope it is, because based on those rules, I can enter! It's really great that you are doing this! Good luck everyone!


 
Lol page 19 has her rules, and yes they are up to date as this is fairly new


----------



## TheCheese909

excited!


----------



## Thomasdog

yay! I'm on the list!!!!!!! Thanks Kaden!


----------



## KadenJames

*EVERYONE-*

Due to an unexpected, yet critical event rearing its big head on my schedule on Saturday afternoon, *the raffle has been extended by one day.* This means that the deadline to enter will now be Saturday, June 9th at 11:00:00 p.m. (23:00). Any entries submitted at or beyond this time WILL NOT BE GRANTED ENTRY. The raffle itself will begin on Sunday, June 10th at 12:00:00 P.M. The winner of the contest will still be required to have a fish selected by the following Friday, as it is the day before the Thai ship their fish (yes, even if you aren't choosing a Thai fish. I know how indecisive I can even be when it comes to choosing a fish, so a deadline must be set. xD)

I apologize if this causes any inconvenience to anyone. The rules will be revised with the new dates on the website probably tonight. Thank you!

KJ


----------



## BettaHeart

well i tried to enter. 


:-D still excited :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137

Why do we have to wait so long? Lol just kidding I understand Kaden.  I'm also very excited!


----------



## copperarabian

I'm very very excited


----------



## KadenJames

The website has been updated. I can only update it once every few days, so if you've sent me a PM requesting entry please *do not send multiple messages.* I may be slow, but I'm resilient in adding everyone who wants to join. ;-) (Eventually. rofl)

I appreciate everyone's patience, I'm going to the dollar store soon to buy a little fish bowl to add the pieces of paper to. =)


----------



## BettaHeart

:lol: 

I believe i had sent acouple but my comp has been having pms so i wasnt too sure if it was sent or not. Sometimes technology sucks...... sometimes lol

oi i cant keep mysself from getting overly excited lol going to go watch some Bones and NCSI


----------



## Twilight Storm

YEA! I have to say extending the raffle to the 9th is a good thing for me I might be able to be around the computer now for the drawing!!!  

Plus it gives everyone a little more time to enter that can!

I hope the thing rearing it's ugly head isn't *too* ugly though Kaden... If it is, you have my condolences. 

Even more excited now, and the drawing is so close! 5 days!!!

My dream fishie was taken off the breeders website so I can't visit him in this thread anymore. It will be exciting to see what he puts up next, he's practically out of all stock right now.


----------



## Sena Hansler

tch I won't be here for the drawing. So, congratulations whoever wins xD


----------



## Laki

I'll be gruelling away on a 9 hour shift on Sat but Sunday is the day I'm celebrating my neice's birthday so I'll just have to clue back in on the forum to see who won


----------



## kfryman

I have a question, will the winner be PMed or will there be an entire thread saying the winner? Good luck to who ever wins!


----------



## lelei

You know I was wondering the same thing..How will the winner be notified? (It's prob in this thread somewhere, or the rules/reg section) Lol..but missed it..


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

It would be best if they were PMed too I think - wouldn't take long and if the winner was just posted on here it might get lost c:

On that note someone is very close to a brand new AB betta


----------



## True Indigo

12 PM in what time zone?


----------



## myfishjayne

True Indigo said:


> 12 PM in what time zone?


Mountain Time. Dunno what Zone that is, but... Mountain time.


----------



## True Indigo

Ah thanks.


----------



## broncosfan84

It's Eastern, Central, Mountain and then Pacific.


----------



## betta lover1507

am so anxious o.o


----------



## Fabian

I didn't saw my name in the raffle,did you recieve my PM?If not it's ok.


----------



## Laki

broncosfan84 said:


> It's Eastern, Central, Mountain and then Pacific.


ah ah, au contraire. (or whatever) :roll:
It's Newfoundland, THEN est, cst, mst, pst!! lol I feel so alone sometimes ;-)
@fabian, the op mentioned that the site can only be updated every few days and that if you don't see your name not to worry!! It will be updated


----------



## ZackyBear

4 days....4 days.......4 DAYS!!


----------



## tpocicat

Can't wait...can't wait...can't wait...guess I have to!


----------



## ZackyBear

I'm going to deep freeze myself. I'm so impatient xD


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol:


----------



## KadenJames

Fabian said:


> I didn't saw my name in the raffle,did you recieve my PM?If not it's ok.


Your name is 5th from the bottom. Unless the website isn't updating for some reason. -_-


----------



## broncosfan84

Yep...it's there. I saw it too.


----------



## ZackyBear

Kaden I have seen the future...

....

Nevermind I forgot. Dx


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: :lol:


----------



## True Indigo

I know we're all hoping it's each other, but all in all, I'll be excited for even the person who gets it besides me. It's very exciting no matter how you think about it.


----------



## Sena Hansler

And then the pictures of the betta they get!!!! =d


----------



## KadenJames

I hope whoever wins doesn't say "Meh, YOU choose." I would be SO nervous they wouldn't like my choice. =/


----------



## Thomasdog

Kaden... you pick awesome fish!!!!!!!! But OK.............. ***Pick me, please, pick me, please....  LOL***


----------



## kfryman

So what is the state the time is going by? I am not good at time zones... If it helps I am in Cali, so what ever time my time will be appreciated!


----------



## myfishjayne

Oh. This is so exciting! I hope I don't win, though! I don't have room for a guinea-pig, a budgie, and a fish-tank... 

Oh! Good luck to whoever wins!  

Thanks so much everyone, this is awesome. 'Specially you, Kaden!


----------



## Spazzfish

3 more days


----------



## broncosfan84

I thought Kaden was drawing on Sunday? It's that 4 days??


----------



## Ramble

It's getting exciting!


----------



## ZackyBear

I can't wait. If the person says 'Choose for me', then why the heck did they get into the raffle? D:

@kfryman - I think mountain time o.o


----------



## broncosfan84

Maybe they think Kaden has a good eye for fish.


----------



## Sena Hansler

Because the "choose for me" makes it more fun to open the box and be all "OMG!!!" >.> I am that "choose for me" person if I cannot find one I want.  That's how I got my 5 fish. She asked for colors, I said "choose for me" and I got some purty fishies.


----------



## lelei

This is so very xiting..cannot wait to see who wins!!..I wanna see which fishy that person picks out!!


----------



## bettalover2033

broncosfan84 said:


> I thought Kaden was drawing on Sunday? It's that 4 days??


Yes, it's four more days. She's choosing on the 10th. (SUNDAY)


----------



## xShainax

I know I am probably going to lose so congrats ahead of time to the winner.  FYI what is mountain time? I am in NY


----------



## bettalover2033

Im I'm NY as well so I'd like to know if anyone does...I tried to google it, but don't really know what I'm going to put in there.


----------



## Cattitude

bettalover2033 said:


> Im I'm NY as well so I'd like to know if anyone does...I tried to google it, but don't really know what I'm going to put in there.


Mountain time is a time zone. It's 2 hours behind Eastern time. If it's 12 noon in NYC (Eastern time) it's 10 am in Denver (Mountain time).


----------



## Boikazi4o9

Where is that website see your name in the contest?


----------



## Twilight Storm

Here is the website with the list of entrants and rules.

Reminder: Kaden did say she was getting to updating the site as she can as quickly as possible so don't panic too much if your name isn't up on there minutes after you PM her. 

http://bettaraffle.yolasite.com/


----------



## Twilight Storm

I have to agree again with everyone. We all wish it's us who wins, but I will be equally happy for whoever it is that DOES win!!! I really wished we could see the reaction of the winner.  I can't wait to see pictures of the chosen fish!!! I would probably name the fish Champion or Winner or something along those lines just because he/she would be. 

The chosen day is sooooooooooooooooo close now it's getting even harder to wait!!!!

I am picturing whoever wins will have a reaction like the audience members who win the new car on game shows!  Priceless fun and excitement!! (Just so long as no one looses their tube top like an old episode of The Price is Right!!!!!!!! ROFL... THAT was funny though! I actually saw that episode on TV when it was first aired!)

Kaden- I wouldn't worry too much about having to pick a fish for someone. From the appearance of your fish in your album you have a very good eye for good form. I seriously doubt anyone receiving a mystery fish would be disappointed in your choice. (I can understand in your shoes though I would be nervous too for the exact same reason! LOL!!)

*Does the "drawing day is getting close" dance*


----------



## BeckyFish97

LOL can you teach me the dance twilight?


----------



## BettaHeart

I totally trust Kaden's choice of fish myself 

my insides are all twisting and knotting being so excited about the 0.00000000000009% chance of winning ..... going to go drink more coffee and daydream about this lol or just drink coffee and tidy up lol


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: this'll be interesting.


----------



## KadenJames

*UPDATE:*

Guys, here's the link to where the drawing will be broadcasted- http://tinychat.com/hg6sf

Hopefully it works for everyone. I'm not sure if you have to "register" to watch the drawing, but I think you should just be able to pop into the box. xD 

I'll be posting this link into my signature, but please save it so you can participate on Sunday. Thanks for the support everyone!!! Just a couple days more.


----------



## Yaoilover12397

Do we have to be in the chat to participate?


----------



## xShainax

Bookmarked it.


----------



## KadenJames

You guys certainly don't _*have*_ to be in the chat, or even watch the drawing. It's completely optional.


----------



## tpocicat

Good, because I'll be at church at that time.


----------



## KadenJames

Also, the entrants list has been updated.


----------



## kfish

KadenJames said:


> Also, the entrants list has been updated.


JKFish is on there twice.  As much as I like her, I WANT TO WIN. Bahahahaha. Not sure if you're drawing directly from the list, but letting you know either way, haha. I don't know if there are any other duplicates, that one just jumped out at me.


----------



## Sena Hansler

kfish said:


> JKFish is on there twice.  As much as I like her, I WANT TO WIN. Bahahahaha. Not sure if you're drawing directly from the list, but letting you know either way, haha. I don't know if there are any other duplicates, that one just jumped out at me.


:lol: omg I see that! xD

and anyone holding their breath, please take a breath xD we don't need casualties.


----------



## myfishjayne

Oh... Um. Okay. *Gasps in some air.* Ah.
Breathing is good.


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: haha....


----------



## True Indigo

Sooooooo close! Whoever wins is going to be jumping for joy, I'm sure.


----------



## lelei

Wow..its up to 75 entrants!!!..(if I counted right)..lol..and 2 days to go.


----------



## ZackyBear

Even my Mabinogi guild members are starting to get annoyed by me saying 'afk, gotta double check that raffle date!'

@[email protected]


----------



## Sena Hansler

hahahaha xD peeve them off LOL


----------



## Wolfie305

:3


----------



## Twilight Storm

I opened up the chat room thingie and was able to join as a guest with my forum name so all appears good. 

@Beckyfish- The dance is just like the Time Warp!  (Rocky Horror Picture Show if you aren't familiar hehehe!!) 

I have no idea if this video has sound my computer isn't set up for sound but here is alink to the song  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rtkdo7bOmJc&feature=related

I'm all like "Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, so close!"


----------



## djembekah

excitement!!!


----------



## Laki

It's my neices birthday tomorrow, so if I won (which I'm not counting on but you gotta be in it to win it!) I would let her help me choose... Normally I'd go for a surprise but I think Chloe would enjoy picking one out, she shouldn't have a fish bc "her" fish got forgotten and now is my sister's community tank!


----------



## Twilight Storm

Laki said:


> It's my neices birthday tomorrow, so if I won (which I'm not counting on but you gotta be in it to win it!) I would let her help me choose... Normally I'd go for a surprise but I think Chloe would enjoy picking one out, she shouldn't have a fish bc "her" fish got forgotten and now is my sister's community tank!



Happy birthday to your neice 

And as a side note to everyone... I hope I got Time Warp stuck in someone elses head! I've been wandering around since I responded the last time singing it LOL!!!

The kids threatened to report me for child abuse if I made them do the dance with me ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lvandert

"lets do the time warp again!!!! Just put your hands on your hips" dang it, ok now I need to open Itunes


----------



## Twilight Storm

LOL! after all... It's just a jump to the left... and then a step to the right.... 

Wish I could just listen to that silly youtube video I linked then I might get it out of my system.... but then again it would probably make it worse.... 

*coughs*
It's astounding......Time is fleeting......Madness takes its toll........But listen closely...Not for very much longer.........I've got to keep control......

*wanders off to do some dishes... and sing LOL*


----------



## Sena Hansler

xD oh wow...welcome to the betta keepers. we're crazy. CRAZY? I was crazy once... they put me in a room full of rats... RATS?! I hate rats! They drive me crazy... -wanders off- CRAZY?! I was crazy once... they put me in a room full of rats....


----------



## myfishjayne

Quick question: If I win a betta, could it be shipped to a friend of mine in the UK?? 

And, @ Sena, Haha. It's okay. Deep breaths. We're all a little crazy here. Some more than others. 
I hide my insanity pretty well most times. ^_^


----------



## lvandert

I'm not crazy....all the time....most of the time...half of the time...some of the time...uhhhh, crap. I'm crazy huh? oh well **skips off singing heavy metal**


----------



## myfishjayne

Heeheh. Some times I can be completely sane. (Kind of) ... Once I was even asked if I was high or drunk. Hahahahahah. That was funny. It's like 'O_O n--no...' 
"Oh realleh?!" 'Yep.' "Oh... um.. okay..."


----------



## Sena Hansler

:lol: Myfishjayne that would be cool to ship a fish to someone else.


----------



## kfryman

So the raffle is today?


----------



## BettaHeart

tomorrow i think lol ........ 

have to go meditate before i pass out from not breathing lol


----------



## RayneForhest

lvandert said:


> **skips off singing heavy metal**


That's right!


Oh, and I entered


----------



## Twilight Storm

It's a-coming, the window of entry is coming to a close.....

Quoted from* KadenJames *on the rules page of the raffle website:

***The window of entry will *end* on *Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 11:00 p.m. Mountain Time. *Any and all requests to enter the raffle AT or BEYOND Saturday, June 9th, 2012 at 11:00:01 p.m. Mountain Time *will be denied entry.* 

Here is Kadens website with the rules:

http://bettaraffle.yolasite.com/how-to-join-and-rules.php

There is a link there to the list of entries too. You can also find this information in her signature a few pages back in the thread.


It's nerve wracking now to wait! LOL


----------



## BettaHeart

.................. i think i need to be placed a straight jacket and padded room for the next 24 hours :shock: for this anxiety of waiting .. and hoping


----------



## KadenJames

Thanks TwilightStorm, you've really been a lot of help, informing people of what's going on. xD

Yes, the window of entry is closing *tonight* at 11:00:00 Mountain Time Zone, (You can use these links if you need to figure out what time that is in your area- time zone map, http://www.worldatlas.com/aatlas/infopage/timezonemap.gif and time zone converter machine, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html)

I'll be airing a live video stream tonight to make sure you guys can see and hear me clearly. It'll probably be around 7:30 pm. (again, mountain time… xD) If anyone wants to jump into the room and let me know if they can see/hear, that'd be wonderful.  Less than one day!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

YW. I'm just excited LOL!!! Plus you told us to stop chatting in here like 35 pages ago... so I felt I had to do something so you didn't kill us all. Quite a few of us quoted rules, and kept people informed. (again I think so we didn't get locked or booted from this thread of excitement! LOL!)

Plus the more people who enter, the more fun it is. 
As it is now we have a LOT better chance then winning off a scratch off ticket where most odds are about 100 to 1 for a free ticket. But this is for the grand prize... it's just beyond exciting. (to me) 

As with everyone else, i'm sitting here wandering around my house going slightly insane.  I think tomorrow 100 people are going to be holding their breath at the drawing time. Family members think i'm crazy now. LOL!! *still can't get that song out of my head btw *


----------



## djembekah

hey kaden, are you updating the entrants list tonight? i sent in an entry yesterday, and i know you said a few pages ago you didn't update all the time, but was just curious since the big day is tomorrow!


----------



## lvandert

**sits and waits for sound test**


----------



## Twilight Storm

*Just a Pre-Update to everyone:*

Test was a success btw, 

If you don't have speakers and wish to listen, headphones seem to work. Subtitles aren't really available. 

When logging into the chat room for the drawing logging in as "Guest" seems to work. Then just change your name to your user name here.

I'm sure Kaden will post something officially about it, but: 

During the drawing, I think it was decided that she would be the only one video chatting.

anyways, the chat room is pretty fun  (although I feel so old...) lol


----------



## TheCheese909

Good luck everyone! I'm not going to be able to watch the drawing, I won't be home for it but I'm really excited to see who wins and what fishie gets a new home


----------



## bettalover2033

Good luck to everyone!

I am still here just lurking in the shadows awaiting today the 10th of June!


----------



## lvandert

I can't wait! I'm so excited! The test was a total success twilight! I had a lot of fun chatting it up with you guys. Yeah I'll be in there early though because I'll just be too excited! probably like 11 or so. I'll have to try to take my nap early lol


----------



## Mo

The white board was funny. And thank you to jaden James for starting this


----------



## lvandert

the white board was a blast!


----------



## Wolfie305

Oh god I think that's like 2 am my time xD


----------



## MollyJean

O.O!!!


----------



## lvandert

I'll be chilling on the chat room for the next hour until the drawing  See yous all there


----------



## KadenJames

*Alright everybody,
The time has come!!*​
Last night at 11:00:00 PM Mountain time zone, the window of entry closed to any more entrants. *Today* at 12:00:00 (noon) PM, there will be a live video drawing of one of your names from a bowl. The link to where the video will be is http://tinychat.com/hg6sf. If you'd like to, please *join everyone* and be the first to see who is the winner! You certainly don't have to in order to win, but it'd be a lot of fun.

Last night I went through all of my PMs in my inbox to make sure I have everyone who wanted to enter in the bowl of names. So, if you're worried you didn't get entered, fear not. I spent about 2 hours being extra thorough. 

The time where I am now is *11:09:15 AM*, so the raffle will be in approximately 51 minutes. I will also announce the winner here. 

*Whoever wins the raffle, I will be sending you a PM letting you know. If you are unresponsive for the entire time allotted to pick a fish, you will be disqualified and we will draw again.*

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Wolfie305

OH okay 11 PM. You had said "tonight at 11" so I got confused. Yay for not having to stay up till 2 am! XD


----------



## mybettaismybestfriend

ahhh ill be at work for the webcam, but i wish i could stay and watch! good luck to everyone, may the odds be ever in your favor! XD


----------



## Twilight Storm

GRATS 123andpoof!!


----------



## Mo

A123ANDPOOF. You won!!


----------



## True Indigo

Congrats!!!


----------



## BettaHeart

HAHAHAHA!!!!! 
LoVE IT!! cute bird :-D 
Congratulations to the winner:-D:cheers:


----------



## KadenJames

Another big CONGRATULATIONS to member a123andpoof. Being a senior member, it's obvious you've spent a lot of time on this forum, so consider this a way for the forum to give back to you.  We all look forward to seeing which fish you pick!

Thank you guys SO much for being so awesome. Not a single person said to me "Aw man, I didn't win." EVERYONE was supportive and congratulatory to the winner. That really means a lot to me, and it certainly guarantees another raffle in the near future!! Thanks for the support guys. :thankyou:​


----------



## BeckyFish97

Congrats 123ANDPOOF!!!
LOL I failed and turned up a half hour late!  any chance of a repeat show kaden?  LOL


----------



## lelei

_Thank You Kaden so much for this raffle.. You did an excellent job coordinating the whole thing!!! _

_*Big, big* Congrats to 123&Poof!!!_


----------



## Mo

Hey guys. Let's all donate a bit of money to Karen so she can make another one, if a lot of people donate a dollar. We can save up enough for a few more raffles


----------



## Twilight Storm

Grats again 123andpoof!!! and yes, a huge and wonderful thank you to you Kaden!! I loved the whole experience!! I can't wait to see the lucky chosen fishie!!

And for those who were not able to be there for the drawing live

Kaden started the raffle by wishing everyone luck. Showed us the bowl with slips of fortune cookie sized slips of paper in it. Stirred and shook up the bowl while not looking. Reached in and drew the paper and showed it to the video camera before I think she even saw who won.  fun fun!! 

I think there were about 14 forum members who were able to make it to the live drawing.


----------



## lelei

I know more exitement Twilight, I cannot wait to see that lucky fishy!!! and Yea..I love the idea of the donation too


----------



## Mo

I saw it. I can in the forum immediately when she drew it. And yeah twilight is wright, that's exactly what happened

I'm donating a bit of money already. A sold something on AB and the payment is going strait to kadens paypal


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow! this is so exciting! I cannot believe I won!! Thank you!!


----------



## Mo

Please show us the one you chose. Remember. Choose Buy it now, and maximum price of 25.00 USD. You can only get two if the import fees of the extra one and the price of the extra one stays under 25. Import fees for each fish differ by the transhipper but here is a rough estimate of what everything costs from Linda Olson. I would recommend her


Express Mail:* Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / shipping box $5 / Express Mail $32 / total $43.40
Priority Mail:** Import fees @ $1.20 per fish $2.40 / handling @ $2 per fish $4 / shipping box $5 / Priority Mail $18 / total $29.40


----------



## xShainax

I would donate some for another raffle but I am poor.


----------



## bettasusa

CONGRATS! a123andpoof! Please show us your selected betta once you have decided! Awesome contest and thread


----------



## Sena Hansler

Congrats =D I wanna see pics!!! lol.

Also, I clicked "view first read" and it came to the last message -.- and I haven't read the last page D:

-reads- there xD


----------



## Cattitude

CONGRATS to a123andpoof! I'm looking forward to seeing your fish, too!

Also, a big congrats to Kaden for doing such a wonderful job organizing this raffle!!


----------



## Laki

omg this is great!! Congrats 123!!! You must have been crying (I would have been, and actually I got goosebumps reading this thread) Thanks to kaden and everyone else! This was such an exciting few weeks!  (happy hugs for everyone!)


----------



## littlemermaid

Congrats a123andpoof! I missed entering the raffle but I've since read all of the post, what a sweet idea Kaden  Can't wait to see which fishie gets picked


----------



## a123andpoof

Haha well i picked a guy just waiting on kadens approval I'll post a pic anyways. I found him to be very pretty but it was so hard to choose!

@Laki I read it and I was grinning and shaking! I was soooo excited I could not believe I had actually won! Thank goodness I just bought a 5g lol


----------



## Mo

He is amazing!!!


----------



## a123andpoof

I know right! I really hope I get him. I already have a name picked


----------



## Mo

Did you choose buy it now?


----------



## Sena Hansler

picture! picture! picture! picture! =D


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah he had to be a buy it now. Pic is on page 48 XD


----------



## Sena Hansler

... somehow "view first unread" means "skip all the good stuff and go to the end" ;-(

Anyways

OOOOOooooo =D


----------



## xShainax

Amazing


----------



## a123andpoof

lol dumb computers haha


----------



## Laki

wow.. I don't know what to say, I'll just drool over him!! He's a nice choice!


----------



## Ramble

Wow! That's a great choice! Congrats on winning! (and thanks to Kaden for a great contest!)


----------



## lvandert

WOW! pretty fish! good fins too!


----------



## djembekah

he's pretty!!! congrats a123andpoof!!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks! I just got a email from Kaden and he will be shipped out next week!


----------



## Sena Hansler

awesome!!!!


----------



## Mo

I like you siggy sena. 

Awesome to hear a123andpoof. but I believe they wont get shipped out for another 2 weeks. I would contact linda olson on further information


----------



## a123andpoof

He said 1 week from today. And in the rules he said Thursday. But will wait and see. Anyways I am very exited!


----------



## lvandert

Yay!!! He's a pretty boy!


----------



## TheCheese909

He's so pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## broncosfan84

Congratulations a123andpoof....beautiful fish.  GREAT JOB KADEN!!!!


----------



## Mo

a123andpoof said:


> He said 1 week from today. And in the rules he said Thursday. But will wait and see. Anyways I am very exited!


Oh, okay. Sorry, you must be using Julie tran. Her shipments ship out from Thailand on the 15th. Linda Olson, and jeniffer both get there shipments today


----------



## a123andpoof

No Linda. You would know better than me lol anyways he gets here when he gets here. I still need to get a few things before he gets here and things cost money so while I am very excited I could use a week or two for a paycheck to arrive lol


----------



## Mo

Oh. Sorry. I'm guessing that jaden is right though, since she knows more about importing than I do.


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay. i don't know. I know zip about importing. Turns out might even be moved out before I get him! Hoping that doesn't post much problem since the address may need to be changed. I want him to come to my door not my mailing addy. It will all work out!


----------



## lelei

_I saw your fishy Aww..very cute!! So exited for you that is great, we all were so exited when we saw your name, wow!! it was cool Congrats again!_


----------



## ZackyBear

*pats* Congrats!!!  I didn't get to watch since I got distracted with my crochet and work....


----------



## bettasusa

Awesome choice! you mind me asking who the breeder was?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Mo said:


> I like you siggy sena.
> 
> Awesome to hear a123andpoof. but I believe they wont get shipped out for another 2 weeks. I would contact linda olson on further information


lol thanks ;-)

well, I'll wait for picture of your betta a123 when he gets to you  ^^


----------



## JKfish

Wow, congratulations!  He's a beautiful betta~ I can't wait to see your pics of him once you get him^-^


----------



## Mo

from my understanding. the Thai Sellers dont ship out until june 24th. a123andpoof. im pretty sure you missed the shipment yesterday. IMO. the raffle should have been done 3 days before the shipment, so the winner had time to choose, time to communicate with Kaden, and would get there betta very quick


----------



## a123andpoof

I may have and while I am excited it would be okay if he didn't get shipped till the 24th as that gives me time to get moved and stuff so he isn't getting moved twice. Like I said I really don't know I am just going based off what Kaden told me. The most important thing though Is that he is bought and will go out on the next shipment date!

And thank you everyone! I will be sure to post pics when he arrives!

The breeder is Pao_tung he had a lot of beauties I was having a hard time deciding!


----------



## Mo

yep. I cant wait till he arrives, he looks like a stunner. are you going to breed him?


----------



## a123andpoof

I wish. I won't have the space. I still live at home, and have a small bedroom getting even smaller once we move. So no breeding. I hope to someday have a fish room so I can breed.


----------



## Jupiter

He is amazing! Congrats.


----------



## KadenJames

Mo, you are absolutely right. I must have miscounted the weeks, whoops. :/ Well, hopefully this gives you time to complete the move and will allow the fish to be shipped to you with no problems. Again, sorry for the goof! Everything was so smooth, too, I guess something had to go wrong. xD


----------



## a123andpoof

haha no problem. It actually works better for me! I did email and ask this but it seems as if we are going to be out of our house this weekend. Thats the plan anyways so if possible I will need to give you the new address. Hope that will be okay since it isn't like he will be here right away anyways.


----------



## KadenJames

Yep, I just got that email, everything's all set. Just waiting to hear back from the breeder.


----------



## a123andpoof

Okay I will let you know then hopefully by Wed what exactly the address will be and such.


----------



## Mo

Oh Kaden. The donation I'm giving you should be in your PayPal account in 30- hours


----------



## KadenJames

You really don't have to send a penny Mo, that is so very generous of you.


----------



## Twilight Storm

Neat fish!  I don't know why but I keep thinking Dinky would be a cute name for him. (he's probably huge )

He's a marble right? (I am still confused between the difference between marble and grizzle and monster.)

Kaden- 

Since you imported quite a few fish, what is the best method you have used to acclimate them after shipping? Do you use a drip method?


----------



## Mo

KadenJames said:


> You really don't have to send a penny Mo, that is so very generous of you.


I insist on it kaden.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Holy fluff, what a gorgeous betta <3 Congrats a123andpoof! You'll have a lot of fun when he gets there, I'm totally jealous. cx


----------



## Petsushi

Congrats again, a123andpoof!  The lucky betta you chose is so gorgeous! Please upload lots of pics when you get him, I'm sure we'd all love to see!


----------



## KadenJames

Twilight, he's definitely a marble betta. A good way to tell is to look at the gill plate- marbles often have oddly colored gill plates. That's why people have to be very careful when buying "Koi" bettas. They are just marbles, and nine times out of ten they WILL shift colors during shipping. Here's some Koi with the colored gill plate that tell you they're marbles-





























*Grizzle* bettas are classified as an iridescent color over a flat color. Most commonly iridescent blue over opaque, like this guy- 










Here are the faults a grizzle could have-

Too much black- would be moved to marble category.
Too much red- would be moved to multicolor category.
A butterfly pattern- would be moved to the BF category.
Too much opaque/pastel, not enough iridescence- could be moved to the opaque/pastel category.


You don't see too many of them, but they are gorgeous. Kind of a pain to breed for, though.

As for the acclimation, I always cut the bags open and dump the fish with the water into a jar. I float the jars in one of my big sorority tanks so that the temperature acclimates, and every twenty minutes or so I add a turkey baster full of their new tank water. After about an hour of bastering (if that's a word… rofl) I dump them into ther new tanks. It's always worked for me, and I've never had an import just die on me like some people have.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks. I was thinking he was a marble but not 100% sure. 

So would the same method work putting him in another bettas cup, floating the cup in the water and slowly acclimating them as i would any other betta? Just slowly adding water through the top?


----------



## Sena Hansler

That's what I did. I do it for any betta...Actually I think for my shipped bettas, I took a longer time than a pet store betta acclimation!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah his tank will be set up the day before, maybe even a little sooner so it will be ready for him. And then I will acclimate him for probally an hour just to make sure he adjusts well. I am going to be very cautious lol


----------



## Twilight Storm

Thanks for the explanation Kaden. I'm printing up that post as I type to add to my betta stuff. 

I have one marble fish (guy in my avatar) he seems to change color patterns at the drop of a hat. His eyes even turned red. When I got my avatar fish I guessed he was a "monster". Got that name from aquabid listings of fish like him. Figured it was just a fancy way to say: "Look at me and buy me for my neat name." (or because his color combo was so garish.) 

123andpoof- I hope your move goes smoothly! Glad that everything worked out so you don't need to worry about that and then moving him again!  Meant to say something in the other post. I can't wait until you are settled in and can get more pictures.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thank you! And I can't wait pics will go up as soon as he arrives and is settled!


----------



## Laki

Why will they marble during shipping?? Wouldn't shipping them cause stress? I thought they might marble while they're happy in a nice tank?


----------



## KadenJames

Bettas usually shift color during stressful times anyways (they usually pale out in color,) the same happens with marbles, only to an extreme level. Their color will usually shift to a darker color when they feel at home, and to an opaque / fleshy color when they are stressed. 

Here's a picture of one of my marbles when he was in Thailand- 









And here's what he looked like the night he shipped in-









Here's what he looks like now, after he settled in-


----------



## Laki

oooh nice!! Well all the best to your new guy coming in a123!!


----------



## Lenimph

Wow what a pretty betta. Congrats to the winner, didn't get to enter this raffle since I'm newish but maybe next time?


----------



## Sena Hansler

Of course =D


----------



## Whittni

Who won?


----------



## Laki

a123andpoof won. However I've been stalking the forum daily I don't know when the fish is coming in. I can't wait for pics.


----------



## Sena Hansler

lol you too? :lol: -still stalking thread-


----------



## Mo

The fish arrives in the US on Monday.


----------



## uneeck42

so excited!!!


----------



## Twilight Storm

BTW Whittni the picture from the breeder of the winning fish is on page 48 I think if you wanted to see a preview 

Bet things are crazy right now for 123  I'd be beside myself!


----------



## lelei

She picked one..does anyone know which one..I am so anxious to seee pix too..wow..so amazing..I loved this contest was so exiting..I haven't been able to keep up with this thread!!


----------



## a123andpoof

Lelei the pic is on page 48. I expect he will be much paler when I recieve him since he is a marble. Anyways I got the final decoration for his tank today so will be setting it up as soon as I get my new furniture set!


----------



## Twilight Storm

Nice! 

I'd bug you for pictures of the tank but not with you in the middle of getting your new place all set. I'm more excited to see the fishie anyway  (but NOT untill he is nicely acclimated and settled in... no need to stress the poor guy out after flying in from Thailand and heading through the mail twice lol)

Heck, it's like a sign that your life is turning around right now for you, for the better 123.  New place, new furniture, new high quality fishie....  All in all awesome.


----------



## lelei

Wow..I saw him!!..beautiful lil guy..i know huh this was so.meant to be for yu..re: what TS said ..new apt and all..that is great..so happy for you


----------



## a123andpoof

Haha yeah things are pretty good. the only downside is I am still living with the parents lol all in good time I suppose!
Anyways so excited and nervous for him! He gets shipped out today! Yay!


----------



## PeteWentzGirl518

This is awesome! Can't wait for the contest =)


----------



## lvandert

ahte to be the barer of bad news but the contest has past already. The next one will be in a few months


----------



## Twilight Storm

*Does the fishie is on a plane dance.*


----------



## PeteWentzGirl518

Oh.. woops.


----------



## lvandert

its ok, you can for sure do the next one though. If Kaden decides to. She's having a bit of an issue what with the fires and what not


----------



## a123andpoof

Sadly I didn't get the fish. Kaden heard from Linda and fish wasn't on the plane. The seller sold the fish to someone else and didn't inform Kaden. So am looking for a new fish. It will be shipped on the 9th. Hopefully all goes well this time.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1340992860


----------



## lvandert

what the heck?! but yet another great pick! omg what a fish!!


----------



## Cattitude

Sorry to hear about the mix-up and delay! But your new fish is COOL! Congratulations!


----------



## Laki

wth!! Sorry to hear about all this! 
It sucks to have your heart set on a fish and then find out it went to somebody else without the breeder telling anybody. Wow. I don't know the situation with that but I woulnd't want to buy off someone like that! 

Congrats on your new boy, he's handsome! Cannot wait until he comes in


----------



## a123andpoof

The guy posted is still not for sure. I havent heard from kaden and t
He only has 3 hours left. But the same breeder had more beauties. So will have to see.


----------



## a123andpoof

Yay! I got him!


----------



## dramaqueen

We want pics! Yay!


----------



## bettalover2033

Definitely in need of pictures!


----------



## a123andpoof

Haha the second fish I posted was won! So now all I have to do is wait. He will be shipped on the ninth. As soon as I get him and he is settled in I will post many pics!


----------



## bettalover2033

I wasn't following the thread a while and missed the guy your picked. I went to look back at him and I have to say that he has nice colors and all, but his body, find and overall form is horrible.

This male is very stunted and has a very bad curved back. He's no where near the price tag on him. He is a cull and should have been culled. I know you don't really care too much about the finnage, but his fins are not so good as well.

If you still want him, fine, but I would suggest probably compromising with the breeder and possibly choose another male or female. Possibly the one in the tank behind the male you chose since you seem to really like that pattern.



a123andpoof said:


> Haha the second fish I posted was won! So now all I have to do is wait. He will be shipped on the ninth. As soon as I get him and he is settled in I will post many pics!


----------



## a123andpoof

Yeah I know. His form is pretty bad. But he is just a pet so I am not overly concerned. I looked at the guys other fish and while they were pretty but my jaw dropped at his coloring. But he isn't for breeding, never will be breed and so I guess its better he goes to a pet home then some amature breeder who may not realize just how bad his form is. Like I said I don't really care I saw him and knew I had to have him if I could.


----------



## bettalover2033

That's good that you're going to give him a home that he will be spoiled in.


----------



## battlehorn

I Would Like To Be The Winner To That Contest.. LOL


----------



## a123andpoof

He's here!!!! Will create a thread for him once he is all settled in!


----------



## bettalover2033

Make sure you post the link here to the new one so we know where to go.


----------



## a123andpoof

Will do!


----------



## Laki

linkie?


----------



## a123andpoof

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1153286#post1153286

Here ya go


----------



## quakersteph

Congrats on your win a123andpoof! What a fantastic prize! Fairly new to this website, but have been a long-time betta (and other critter) fanatic for all of my life. Can't wait for the next one, really awesome idea for a contest and i am so addicted to this website! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kassidy47

Most definitely I would like to participate! How many are you giving away?


----------



## KevinPham123

Moaarr contest like this please!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

That would be amazing!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

fab idea I am in!


----------



## dramaqueen

This contest is over and done with.


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

*Betta Contest*

Love this idea!I'm In!


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Didn't someone already win? I saw this AB Betta on a few pages and it seemed like the prize. And they still didn't tell everyone when the next one will be, or even if there is a next one.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, someone won but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## mursey

It was someone with the numbers "123" in their name, I think. I remember reading that they got their betta. I think it was a red and black and white one. . but I'm not 100% sure. I could be confusing the threads.


----------



## dramaqueen

Was it a123andpoof?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

I checked and yes, it's 123andpoof. Lucky...


----------



## dramaqueen

I know!! lol


----------



## Mo

We should start a fundraiser for another one. I already donated like 5 bucks


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, maybe a couple of people can get together and work on another.


----------



## Mo

Wait, DQ, can we start a fundraiser? I'll collet the money and Kaden James sorts everything outl I'm not good with technical stuff


----------



## dramaqueen

I think it would be ok as long as it's not an official bettafish.com contest.


----------



## Mo

Ok, I guess all ask kaden right now


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good, Mo.


----------



## mursey

I would pitch in if anyone wants to do one. I don't know how it works or who/how we send money but let me know if someone wants more people to do one.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

Noooo!! As is my curse, I found this thread last night when the contest was over. :-(

The fundraiser idea sounds good, it seems much easier for Kaden than her paying the entire fee, which can get very pricey. (Another reason I agree is that I want this contest to start up again.) Ignore that last part.

maybe if enough people donated, then the fish and shipping would be entirely free. there are enough people on this site to do it, after all.


----------



## a123andpoof

This is a great idea! If something does start I would love to pitch in!


----------



## DiiQue

Count me in as well! This would be a great "quarterly" or "semi-annual" contest as it would get a lot of people excited.


----------



## Freyja

Oh well


----------



## Shaelene Sundlie

I'll keep one of my new tanks empty  just incase


----------



## KadenJames

Hey guys, just got caught up on what you've been talking about.

What an awesome idea! If everyone is excited enough for this contest to donate money, that must mean it was a good drawing. :-D 

My main concerns, however-

Some people may try to demand a refund if they don't win the contest. The last thing I want to bring to this forum is drama. That's why I decided to pay for the first one myself. I'd be happy to help script up strict rules, but I want your inputs first.

In my current financial situation, I will not be able to pay for a whole lot out of pocket. I got laid off a few weeks ago, and I'm starting to run on financial fumes until I can get a replacement job. I don't want to have a bunch of people pitch in money, but have it still not be enough to cover the costs of an import, causing the cancellation of the contest and refunds be issued.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Joelouisvachon

My idea is that you start fundraising, but don't actually start the contest until enough money is raised, so that you don't have to cancel. canceling the contest after people have donated may result in the donaters feeling scammed.

a warning should be directed that donating does not give you a higher chance of winning, and that it is bad sportsmanship to cancel a donation if you do not win.


----------



## lvandert

I would be more than willing to donate 5 bucks, no strings attached, towards the next drawing. I think there should be rules for donating though. "The more you donate does not improve your chances of wining. If you donate and loose your money goes to helping the winner and isn't refunded. Maybe even put a donate limit of 5 bucks that way people cant over invest."


----------



## Mo

I think there should be something like. OK. I have en extra like 30 bucks I could pitc towards this....


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I think the 5$ limit is a great idea! it not only stops over spending, but also prevents large differences in donations as not everyone has alot to donate. (some people might donate 10$ and accuse 2$ donaters of being selfish, etc.)


----------



## Mo

Lol. I like the 5 dollars idea better... -.- more money for fish related items!


----------



## Mo

oops... LOL!!!


----------



## Joelouisvachon

I know this may sound like I'm stretching it.... but what if enough money was raised that a tank for the new fish could be included? big stretch, I know.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

sorry about that Mo, I posted before I read your post.


----------



## Mo

Lol. Hat would be cool! But I think we just need to start out and raise just enough money for the fish first as a goal. The thought of a tank aswell would encourage fellow members to joint to raffle though..


----------



## lvandert

maybe instead of a tank to go with the fish, two people win?


----------



## Mo

I think it'd be cheaper to buy a tank.. LOL. 50 dollars per fish. A critter keeper and a heater along With plants would cost less...


----------



## lvandert

fair enough. We're just all brainstorming anyways lol


----------



## dramaqueen

If there is any money left over how about a gift card from Petsmart or Petco or somewhere like that? There could be a drawing for that.


----------



## lvandert

I like that idea!


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes, the tank sounds like a good idea, but this raffle is to give people that can't afford a fish from Thailand a chance to have one. Not to mention that if you're getting the betta the winner is expected to have everything ready for him or her. Including the Heater, filter, ect.


----------



## KadenJames

+1 ^


----------



## dramaqueen

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes, the tank sounds like a good idea, but this raffle is to give people that can't afford a fish from Thailand a chance to have one. Not to mention that if you're getting the betta the winner is expected to have everything ready for him or her. Including the Heater, filter, ect.


Agreed.


----------



## bettalover2033

I also really like DQ's Idea! It's kinda like two different contests in one.

Though another idea would to have the left over money go for another contest.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the idea of carrying the extra money over to the next contest.


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree because a lot of people can't get to a Petco, Petsmart or are miles far from it.


----------



## DiiQue

I think setting a max limit on donations is a good idea, but also not to set the amount, as I'm sure there are tons who would want to donate 1 dollar... We shouldnt turn them away because those add up. I also like the idea of the left over money carrying over to the next drawing. If we have enough interest, this thing has the potential of just paying for itself. If I wasnt already sponsoring a contest I would donate a tank, but will definitely chip in the 5bucks.  

Kaden, how much did you end up spending total on the first raffle, if you dont mind me asking?

Now if there was only a way to collect and track all the donations in real time...


----------



## dramaqueen

How about setting up a poll asking how much people would be willing/able to donate and what any extra money should go for.


----------



## DiiQue

I was thinking about it some more and think we should remove any caps or make it bigger. I'm sure we have some well to do members here who may be willing to donate big... And I wouldnt want to stand in their way.  If we did have to set donation tiers, how would $1, 2, 5, 10, 25, 50 sound? This way there's a donation amount for everyone.


----------



## KadenJames

The cost of the fish was either $20, or $25. Plus the cost of the Thailand shipping, $5. The cost of express shipping from Linda was right around $40. So, $65-$70 total.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow. Its definatly expensive I thank you Kaden! Oh and just to let you know my guy is doing great!
And will definatly chip in for the next raffle!


----------



## KadenJames

Certainly welcome! I'm happy to hear he is doing well. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I might just enter the next one. Lol


----------



## a123andpoof

I need to update his thread, he is starting to get some black on his sides, should be interesting to see what he looks like in another couple of months!


----------



## DiiQue

So, where do we go from here?


----------



## xShainax

I can't donate or I would


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

that would be gret I'm in!


----------



## a123andpoof

Just a suggestion, but maybe start a thread, with an email and paypal account for it. And either Kaden a moderator or someone we all truse is in charge of the funds, then just start asking for the donations. It would be kind of cool to do a christmas one, but I am not sure about the shipping bettas in such cold weather.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

the only problem I have with donating is that shipping cost varies depending on where the winner lives, so you don't know the true cost until a winner is announced, and the fundraising would most likely start before then.


----------



## Mo

we could have an " estimate" usually shipping costs 40-50 dollars express so we could say 30 dollars for the fish to here and the fish. and 50 dollars shipping. any extra goes to the next contest


----------



## dramaqueen

The winner gets to pick the fish, right? We can set a limit on the price of the fish. We can't have the winner pick out a $100 fish. Lol


----------



## Mo

yeah. the last limit was 25. I think this one should be 30 as you have to choose the Buy It NOw


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good.


----------



## DiiQue

I propose we call this "The KadenJames Community Betta Raffle" to honor the one who started it all.

Now to the technical details... who will collect the money (I guess that person needs a PayPal account as well as an AquaBid account). Kaden's the prime nominee since "he's been there, done that". If he cannot do this, are there other takers? I like a123andpoof's suggestion about opening a new thread to start the collections. I'm not 100% sure because it is actual HTML code, but we may be able to link the PayPal Donate button in the thread, otherwise we will need to use an external site for this. There are some fees associated with the donation processing, they are minimal, but this needs to be factored in and explained clearly so people don't get surprised that the amount may be off by a little, from what people have pledged. Amazon also has a similar service, and it looks like an easy process to attach their button too as well. If we need an external site, I have one that is not being used that I don't mind demolishing the current content and just have a page that holds these donation buttons for this contest. 

Anyways, I'm standing by ready to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Mo

I have an AB and Paypal account.....


----------



## KadenJames

DiiQue said:


> I propose we call this "The KadenJames Community Betta Raffle" to honor the one who started it all.
> 
> Now to the technical details... who will collect the money (I guess that person needs a PayPal account as well as an AquaBid account). Kaden's the prime nominee since "he's been there, done that". If he cannot do this, are there other takers? I like a123andpoof's suggestion about opening a new thread to start the collections. I'm not 100% sure because it is actual HTML code, but we may be able to link the PayPal Donate button in the thread, otherwise we will need to use an external site for this. There are some fees associated with the donation processing, they are minimal, but this needs to be factored in and explained clearly so people don't get surprised that the amount may be off by a little, from what people have pledged. Amazon also has a similar service, and it looks like an easy process to attach their button too as well. If we need an external site, I have one that is not being used that I don't mind demolishing the current content and just have a page that holds these donation buttons for this contest.
> 
> Anyways, I'm standing by ready to do what needs to be done.



Aww, that's so sweet! :-D I would be honored to collect the money and deal with the breeders & transhippers. I've dealt with a large number of sellers on Aquabid, too, so I'd be able to help advise the winner on who is a trustworthy seller, and who is not. 

Hopefully since everyone saw the smooth outcome of the last raffle, people would have enough trust in me to donate without worrying. 


Let's see if a paypal button HTML would work on here-








*Edit-* Taadaaaa! (Thank you web design class -_- )


----------



## Mo

it works!!


----------



## KadenJames

I can begin scripting up the new thread, along with rules and restrictions. GREAT IDEAS everyone, I'm all excited.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it looks like we have another contest.


----------



## Mo

can we start donating now?


----------



## lvandert

I almost did and then I decided to wait lol


----------



## Mo

me too! lol


----------



## KadenJames

Cuuuuustommm donation button D:


----------



## DiiQue

Yahooooo!!!!!!! Let's do this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marktrc

Can it be a raffle with a limit on how many tickets you can buy?


----------



## bettalover2033

I don't think that's a good idea because I for one can't buy any tickets and I'm sure the younger kids that enter on here would not be able to buy their tickets. One can't even have PayPal so I think that wouldn't be such a good idea.

This would defeat the whole purpose of "WIN" a Thailand betta all expenses paid.


----------



## dramaqueen

BL, how did that contest work, anyway? I wasn't in on that one.


----------



## xShainax

bettalover2033 said:


> I don't think that's a good idea because I for one can't buy any tickets and I'm sure the younger kids that enter on here would not be able to buy their tickets. One can't even have PayPal so I think that wouldn't be such a good idea.
> 
> This would defeat the whole purpose of "WIN" a Thailand betta all expenses paid.


Yeah, I can't buy one so it is kind of stupid to buy tickets


----------



## DiiQue

I dont think that a raffle, with a buy in, is what this contest was originally envisioned to be. Rather, it was created so that everyone could enter and have a fair shot at getting a Thailand Betta. The donations are just that - donations. No one is obligated to give if they do not want to. And giving donations does not mean you get a better shot at winning, but a donation would mean that this contest would continue on, and on, and on, and on....


----------



## bettalover2033

Basically you just were to PM Kaden and say "I would like to ender the contest" and she'd take your name down on another website and it tells everyone who entered if your entry is there.

Then at the end of the contest, all you have to do is wait. Kaden writes everyone's name on a little piece of paper and shuffles the bag. Then she goes on a video chat on a free video chatting site and pulls a random paper out. Whoever wins gets a free Thai betta



dramaqueen said:


> BL, how did that contest work, anyway? I wasn't in on that one.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033

Basically you just were to PM Kaden and say "I would like to ender the contest" and she'd take your name down on another website and it tells everyone who entered if your entry is there.

Then at the end of the contest, all you have to do is wait. Kaden writes everyone's name on a little piece of paper and shuffles the bag. Then she goes on a video chat on a free video chatting site and pulls a random paper out. Whoever wins gets a free Thai betta.

The catch is it has to be a BIN(Buy It Now) price of $25 maximum. Also you don't HAVE to choose from outside of the States.



dramaqueen said:


> BL, how did that contest work, anyway? I wasn't in on that one.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marktrc

Well it would be hard to keep the contest going if it only ran on donations. And it would be winning if say you bought a single raffle ticket for $1 and got an all expenses paid Betta.

But if some people cannot buy a ticket, perhaps enough tickets would be sold to hold a paid raffle contest and then a second for free with extra money from the paid contest.

I'm just throwing ideas out there so that the contest doesn't just rely on a few people's generosity.


----------



## lvandert

We want everyone to have a chance. IF we do it that was then its like the people who paid got "special treatment". There are enough people on here that would be more than willing just to give 5 bucks to something good (if they don't win). It's like playing a claw machine where all the proceeds go to something good.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

What have I missed?


----------



## lelei

KadenJames said:


> Cuuuuustommm donation button D:


So, does this mean another contest is underway?


----------



## dramaqueen

It sounds like it to me.


----------



## rosy delta

*additional payment*



KadenJames said:


> The cost of the fish was either $20, or $25. Plus the cost of the Thailand shipping, $5. The cost of express shipping from Linda was right around $40. So, $65-$70 total.


Would there be a way for the winner to pay more if they REALLY wanted a more expensive fish?? Please make sure to let us know soon as the contest is underway. Thanks so much for doing this, it's GREAT


----------



## xShainax

So do we have to donate to be entered?


----------



## KadenJames

@lelei, Yes, it appears another contest is underway. 

@rosy, I don't see why not. If the total donations reaches the goal of $30 for the raffle to kick off, and the winner wanted to pitch in $10 for a $40 fish, I see no problem with it.

@Shaina, No you certainly don't have to donate anything to be entered. However, the more people we have pitch in, the sooner the raffle will be held.


----------



## Mo

Kaden. Can I donate some right now?


----------



## KadenJames

Mo, of course. I've already added the amounts you've donated towards the goal.

I do have a few questions - 

1.) Are we going to restrict "New Members" from joining the raffle like last time? As to prevent people from creating multiple accounts?

2.) Say the winner happens to be in a different country, other than the U.S.. The price of buying and shipping the fish is close to $100, but we've only set a goal for donors of $70? What then? Do we restrict who can enter via country and cost of shipping to that location?

3.) Transhippers have different prices- I swear by using Linda, she's only an hour from me and does an amazing job packing. But, she is fairly expensive. There may be a transhipper that is closer to the winner that is cheaper- that causes more fluctuation in the price. Do we stick with using Linda, or leave it to the discretion of the winner?


----------



## xShainax

I have no idea, I never got a betta in the mail from Aquabid


----------



## lvandert

hey Kaden whats the donations up to and is there a separate thread going yet?


----------



## Mo

Just donated 16.50 dollars. including the other payments... what were they? 2.50 each? ive donated 20 dollars?


----------



## zoobekka

Sounds like fun, I will be waiting to see what you think of!


----------



## DiiQue

KadenJames said:


> Mo, of course. I've already added the amounts you've donated towards the goal.
> 
> I do have a few questions -
> 
> 1.) Are we going to restrict "New Members" from joining the raffle like last time? As to prevent people from creating multiple accounts?
> 
> 2.) Say the winner happens to be in a different country, other than the U.S.. The price of buying and shipping the fish is close to $100, but we've only set a goal for donors of $70? What then? Do we restrict who can enter via country and cost of shipping to that location?
> 
> 3.) Transhippers have different prices- I swear by using Linda, she's only an hour from me and does an amazing job packing. But, she is fairly expensive. There may be a transhipper that is closer to the winner that is cheaper- that causes more fluctuation in the price. Do we stick with using Linda, or leave it to the discretion of the winner?


1) if it worked last time, I say keep this restriction as it makes a lot of sense.

2) this is a tough one, especially if the prize includes a tank and heater. Why dont we just leave the goal at $100 and if you are overseas, then the prize is only the fish. If in the US, then you would also get a tank and heater. How does this sound? It would be great if we could get some of our international members to chime in on their thoughts.

3) i say just stick with Linda, since you know her best. I've read in other posts about troubles other members had with other transhippers, so better to be on the safe side.

Are you going to start a new donations thread? I'll send cash your way tomorrow.


----------



## bettalover2033

1) I think keeping this restriction is very important and shouldn't be lifted.

2) I think we should hold this contest to only the states and this way the price stays roughly the same everyone entering. Personally I think The way we did the contest the first time was fine.

3) Stick with the transhipper he used before and this way we know which fits better would usually be my answer, but personally I would much rather have the winner decide because after all there are transhippers that are driving distance to some members or even a few hours away. Do I'd rather have the winner choose because it could also prevent the chance of a DOA.


----------



## dramaqueen

+1 bl2033.


----------



## Assault0137

i dont really understand... how do we enter?


----------



## Joelouisvachon

you can't enter yet, KadenJames is in the collection stage of the contest, collecting donations.

US only? we have to remember that people of many different countries are on this site, and it wouldn't be fair to disclude them. sure it might be cheaper, but wasn't the original idea of this contest to provide people who wouldn't normally have a chance to get one of these aquabid Betta fish due to pricing or other reasons a free fish?


----------



## Mo

UK and Canada can be included aswell since there transhipping is similar to ours and around the same price...


----------



## Assault0137

is there a place where everyone can see how much money has been donated?


----------



## bettalover2033

I'm sure Kaden can tell everyone how much they have or have not donated and who has donated so far. IMO this should. Be kept to herself. Maybe she could tell the donor Personally in a PM how much that donor has donated, but I dont think it's a food idea to have everyone with access to see who has and has not donated.



Assault0137 said:


> is there a place where everyone can see how much money has been donated?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettalover2033

I see where you're coming from and understand what you mean as well, but I think that having this contest for the states only or maybe Canada as well is best for right now. Remember that we are just getting started. TBH I like how I was done the first time around.

Yes It would be nice to have this contest internationally, but I think something even less fair is letting US citizens to have the extra money from the $100 that we would have to raise for the people internationally.



Joelouisvachon said:


> US only? we have to remember that people of many different countries are on this site, and it wouldn't be fair to disclude them. sure it might be cheaper, but wasn't the original idea of this contest to provide people who wouldn't normally have a chance to get one of these aquabid Betta fish due to pricing or other reasons a free fish?


----------



## bettalover2033

Actually, you know what...scratch off what I said before. This contest should be international. It gives everyone a chance and makes it that much more fun!

Though I do think that the winner (If from the states) Should ONLY get the fish. This wouldn't be a fair contest if US citizens can get more from it than other countries. So I stand by my vote for this contest to be fair and international.

So basiclly of you are the winner (and live in the US)you may only get the fish and the rest of the money can go to the next contest (not a tank or heater)



Joelouisvachon said:


> you can't enter yet, KadenJames is in the collection stage of the contest, collecting donations.
> 
> US only? we have to remember that people of many different countries are on this site, and it wouldn't be fair to disclude them. sure it might be cheaper, but wasn't the original idea of this contest to provide people who wouldn't normally have a chance to get one of these aquabid Betta fish due to pricing or other reasons a free fish?


----------



## Joelouisvachon

you have a point there, this is only the first time around. I just hope someday this could become an annual or semi-annual thing with all countries included, but that would need more than just US citizens donating.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

adding this post after seeing your next one:

that seems fair, it would get a head start into the next contest.
instead of including a tank and heater in the contest, that could be a separate contest run by someone else.


----------



## Mo

The thing is. sometimes transshipping costs are a lot more. like 30-40 bucks just to get it to your country


----------



## dramaqueen

I vote that we do it the way it was originally done. The fish and nothing more. Wouldn't there be a problem with currency if it was international? Not that I'm trying to exclude our international members.


----------



## marktrc

what if the international guys paid any extra cost?

in my case, i live in hawaii.(USA) i dont know if there is any extra shipping cost but i know i need to get a permit to import the fish. id pay for any extra shipping and the permit if i won.


----------



## bettalover2033

It would make more sense to o it the way we originally did it. Afterall, we are just getting started (Kaden is) rather said.

I think international members should pay for just the importation fee to get into their country so it can eliminate the factor if they want to enter or not.

Either have international members pay the fee or they shouldnt enter. Yes it goes against the whole Free Thai betta and all, but to keep it to the price range it was when we did it first (with linda) that way it's easier on Kaden.

We should really have Kaden's opinion as well.



marktrc said:


> *what if the international guys paid any extra cost?*
> 
> in my case, i live in hawaii.(USA) i dont know if there is any extra shipping cost but i know i need to get a permit to import the fish. id pay for any extra shipping and the permit if i won.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

It seems fair to pay the importation fee, only the shipping and fish are covered.

What if the winner gets a DOA?


----------



## dramaqueen

You brought up a good point, Joe. That is something that will need to be discussed.


----------



## Htennek

Shipping to other countries might even be cheaper than shipping it to US.... like Philippines.... some people don't charge shipping fish there.


----------



## DiiQue

I dont think it's the shipping fee from the Thai seller to the Transhipper/country that is the problem because that is usually only a couple of bucks, but rather, the fee to ship from the Transhipper to the actual destination within country.


----------



## Assault0137

bump


----------



## dramaqueen

There is no need to bump this thread.


----------



## Joelouisvachon

If I won, I was thinking of getting a trio of wild betta fish, and get the one fish and shipping free. would that be okay, as long as I paid the extra for those fish in the box and the original price for those fish?


----------



## SDragon

I would like to donate some money. Who do I contact?


----------



## Mo

PayPal donate button a few pages back


----------



## rosy delta

OH please dont restrict new members!! or, if it is to keep people from multiple entries, are you able to check the dates they joined? I have "new member" next to my name, but that's only because i only recently found you. the other queries, i guess maybe the contest will pay a certain amount no matter where you live and if it will cost more, it will be up to the winner to pay the rest before the fish is shipped. if they cannot, then maybe a quick contest to win that particular fish would be in order. just a thought -


----------



## lvandert

what'll happen is once the contest gets started anyone new after that date wont be allowed to join. As long as you joined this site before the contest starts your ok.


----------



## Assault0137

What Do you mean startED? I wouldn't trust anyone who made one COINCEDENTALLY 2 days before the contest starts. So, when this thread was made would be a good cutoff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## a123andpoof

I think only certain people (the people who are working to hold the contest and know the amount) should not say when they are holding the contest. And then people who have been here at least a month before would be the cutoff. Though I have to say it would be easy for people to make an account now, and host two accounts and just wait. You really have to go with the honor system with these types of things.


----------



## marktrc

Assault0137 said:


> What Do you mean startED? I wouldn't trust anyone who made one COINCEDENTALLY 2 days before the contest starts. So, when this thread was made would be a good cutoff
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This thread started 4 months ago. So you would be eliminating all the people who joined from April? That would make it a contest for just the people who played last time.


----------



## lvandert

the cut off will be from when the next thread is made. This isn't the thread for the next contest


----------



## rosy delta

Well, I am relieved for myself anyway. Question, what is required to go from a "new member" status to the next status?


----------



## lvandert

I think its 100 posts? Don't hold me to that number. The "new member" "senior member" and any other member status you get is from how many times you post nothing more.


----------



## dramaqueen

Ivandert, I think it is 100 posts.


----------



## rosy delta

It would help to keep reposting the donation button or to repost the page number it is on so people can find it easier.


----------



## DiiQue

I believe Kaden is going to start a new thread with the donation button on the first page to make it easier for folks.


----------



## rosy delta

Good. I did find the button and have donated - but it was a struggle! (finding it that is, donating was easy)


----------



## madmonahan

Is the contest still on? And if so how do I enter?


----------



## LebronTheBetta

No, it already ended. There *might* be a newer contest soon, though.


----------



## Mo

How much money has been raised?


----------



## rosy delta

I dont think it actually started yet, they are trying to collect the $ then they will (i think) start a new thread.


----------

